# 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbestände



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell








*Bleidenbach, Weil und Lahn 
500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer geflossen:
"Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbestände​*Schon wieder schwerer Unfall mit Biogasanlage
http://www.hessenschau.de/panorama/...fluesse-gelaufen,guelle-weilmuenster-100.html

Winfried Klein, Gewässerwart  des Fischereisportvereins Oberlahn, sonst eher bekannt durch sein eigentliches Hobby, den Kampf gegen Wasserkraft und für Lachsansiedlung, sagt zu den Folgen der Einleitung von 500.000 Litern Gülle die in Weilmünster über den Bleidenbach auch Weil und Lahn erreichten:


> _"Der Bleidenbach ist kaputt, die Weil ist kaputt. Alle Fische sind tot", lautete Kleins ernüchternde Bilanz nach einer ersten Begutachtung. Überall an den Ufern würden die verendeten Tiere angeschwemmt. Auch die Lahn sei betroffen - in welchem Ausmaß, konnte der Experte allerdings noch nicht einschätzen._



Besonders beklagt Klein, dass das seit 1994 betriebene Lachsprojekt in der Weil damit dahin sei. Das Gleiche gelte für den Versuch, da wieder  Bachmuscheln anzusiedeln.

Er könne auch angesichts der tausenden Arbeitsstunden heulen, so wird Klein zitiert.


-----------------------------------​Kommentar

Egal ob Windkraft, der Vögel und Fledermäuse zum Opfer fallen, oder die für Angler relevanteren Fischschreddeeranlagen zur Gewinnung von "grünem Strom" durch Wasserkraft, das ist schon schlimm genug.

Am schlimmsten sind aber die Biogasanlagen, auch eine Träumerei der GRÜNEN zur Verbesserung der Welt.

Denn die haben neben oben geschilderter Unfallproblematik noch ganz andere Auswirkungen, gerade für Angler und das Angeln:
Die Vermaisung der Landschaft, dadurch Förderung von Hochwasserproblematiken (spätes Wachstum, gerade im Frühjahr dadurch Bodenwegschwemmung etc.) und natürlich der Einsatz von Dünger und Spritzmitteln direkt am Wasser.

GRÜNER Strom macht in ganz Deutschland extreme ökologische Probleme -  aber die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie nutzt die von ihrem parlamentarischen Arm, den GRÜNEN, mitgeschaffenen Möglichkeiten zum Kohle scheffeln über mittelbare Beteiligungen oder durch Einbindung und Mitarbeit bei beteiligten "GrünEnergie"-Firmen ja sicher gerne. Bei GreenpeaceEnergy wird sowas dann zusammen mit PETA sogar als "tierleidfreier Strom" verhökert und damit die Bürger in meinen Augen mehr als verars......

Auch und gerade Angler, die ja auf gesunde, produktive Gewässer angewiesen sind, leiden hier aber immer mit als erste.

Thomas Finkbeiner



PS:
 Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr! Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht mehr!!


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326708


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Da kannst du nur noch kotzen!! Wo ist der Schutzwall mit Auffangbecken für die Biogasanlage??


----------



## Andal (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Keine Sorge. Der Bauer ist garantiert über fünf Ecken mit dem Landrat versippt - da passiert (wieder einmal) rein gar nichts und Bauernhand vergiftet weiter unser Heimatland. |krach:


----------



## cafabu (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen. dass von so vielen "Ökos" Tiervernichtende Anlagen propagiert werden. Sind die nun nur blöd? Oder haben die keinen Schimmer, oder alles zusammen?
Und dann ist noch sehr oft Andal's Beschreibung das Ergebnis.


----------



## geomas (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Technische Defekte sind niemals „grün”. 

Von Defekten, Schlamperei, Planungs- oder Wartungsmängeln (jetzt ganz generell, komplett unabhängig von der oben geschilderten Havarie, da will ich absolut nichts unterstellen) betroffen sind und waren Anlagen, Fabriken, Kraftwerke jeder Art.

Mit Sicherheit hat die Ökostrom-Politik, wie sie hier praktiziert wird, auch erhebliche Nachteile, aber als „Tiervernichtende Anlagen” konzipiert wurden mit Sicherheit weder Biogasanlagen noch Solarkomplexe oder Windräder.
Die Nutzung von Wasserkraft ist ein anderes Thema, aber Turbinen in Talsperren sind erheblich älter als die „Grünen” als Partei.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



cafabu schrieb:


> Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen. dass von so vielen "Ökos" Tiervernichtende Anlagen propagiert werden. Sind die nun nur blöd? Oder haben die keinen Schimmer, oder alles zusammen?
> Und dann ist noch sehr oft Andal's Beschreibung das Ergebnis.



Es sind nicht primär die Grünen, die Wasserkraft und Biogas propagieren, sondern die CDU-geführte Regierung. Und um das Ganze etwas zu verstehen, muss man sich mit der Zukunfsstrategie der deutschen Regierung (und da sind die Grünen seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr dabei) zur Energieversorgung Deutschlands auseinandersetzen.

Ganz überflächlich zusammengefasst sieht es wie folgt aus:

Deutschland hatte 2016 einen Energieverbrauch von ca. 500 Terawattstunden. Im Zuge der Einführung von Elektromobilität dürfte der Stromverbrauch mittelfristig um mehr als 10% steigen.

Ca. 40% des produzierten Stroms stammt heute aus Kohlekraftwerken, etwas mehr als 10% aus Kernkraftwerken.

Die CDU-geführte Regierung hat den Ausstieg aus der Kernkraft beschlossen und muss zur Erfüllung der EU-Klimaziele massiv Kohlekraftwerke abbauen.

Deutschland muss also 50% seines Strom künftig aus sog. Regenerativen Energiequellen beziehen. Und da Wind und Sonne nun mal nicht immer verfügbar sind (sog. stochastische Einspeiser), sucht man händeringend nach regenerativen Stromquellen, die zuverlässig einspeisen und zur Sicherung der sog. Grundlast beitragen. 

Was sind diese Quellen: Im Wesentlichen Wasserkraft und Biomasse.

Die CDU hat die irre Entscheidung getroffen, aus der Kernkraft auszusteigen und auf Technologien wie Wasserkraft und Biomasse zu setzen, nicht die Grünen. Die werden diese Umweltsauerei weiter fördern, weil ihnen sonst die Stromversorgung um die Ohren fliegt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



geomas schrieb:


> aber als „Tiervernichtende Anlagen” konzipiert wurden mit Sicherheit weder Biogasanlagen noch Solarkomplexe oder Windräder.



Die umweltfreundlichste Art der Stromerzeugung ist Kernkraft. Alles andere sind, von PV-Anlagen mal abgesehen, von Natur aus Umweltkiller.  Das sag ich dir als Dipl.-Ing. für Kraftwerks- und Energietechnik.

Und was meinst du, wo das Lithium für die tolle Elektromobilität herkommt? Der prognostizierte Mehrbedarf für die kommenden 10 Jahre ist der fünffache der heute verfügbarne Menge. Das wird für die Natur in den betroffenen Fördergebieten nicht lustig. #h


----------



## bombe20 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Wo ist der Schutzwall mit Auffangbecken für die Biogasanlage??


ich war mal zu gast in einer relativ großen kläranlage und wunderte mich über ein großes und leeres becken. auf nachfrage wurde ich aufgeklärt, dies sei ein rückhaltebecken für stark kontaminierte abwässer, falls ein heizöltank ausläuft oder ein tanklaster in der stadt verunglückt.
deine frage ist durchaus berechtigt, ob der "unglücksfälle" in biogasanlagen in der vergangenheit, die thomas hier auch dokumentiert hat.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Den Verantwortlichen sollte man die Gülle trinken lassen, bis alles wieder rein ist...10 Jahre Knast + Verpflichtung zur Herstellung des ursprünglichen Zustandes + Schadenersatz an den Verein... so sollte das laufen. Wenn ich sowas wieder lesen muss....Gewässer hier waren ja auch schon mehrfach betroffen. Kann doch nicht sein, dass sowas in der heutigen Zeit passiert. Scheint ja keine Seltenheit zu sein.


----------



## geomas (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die umweltfreundlichste Art der Stromerzeugung ist Kernkraft. Alles andere sind, von PV-Anlagen mal abgesehen, von Natur aus Umweltkiller.  Das sag ich dir als Dipl.-Ing. für Kraftwerks- und Energietechnik.
> 
> Und was meinst du, wo das Lithium für die tolle Elektromobilität herkommt? Der prognostizierte Mehrbedarf für die kommenden 10 Jahre ist der fünffache der heute verfügbarne Menge. Das wird für die Natur in den betroffenen Fördergebieten nicht lustig. #h



Ich sehe die Schattenseiten der Elektromobilität fast so klar wie Du, keine Frage. 
Ich selbst bin kein „Grüner”, mag aber keine unsachlichen Pauschalisierungen gegen alles, was auf den ersten Blick „grün” aussieht.

Der einzige Ökostrom ist ohnehin der, den man einspart. Und selbst das Sparen kann Probleme mit sich bringen.


----------



## TooShort (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die umweltfreundlichste Art der Stromerzeugung ist Kernkraft. Alles andere sind, von PV-Anlagen mal abgesehen, von Natur aus Umweltkiller.  Das sag ich dir als Dipl.-Ing. für Kraftwerks- und Energietechnik.
> 
> Und was meinst du, wo das Lithium für die tolle Elektromobilität herkommt? Der prognostizierte Mehrbedarf für die kommenden 10 Jahre ist der fünffache der heute verfügbarne Menge. Das wird für die Natur in den betroffenen Fördergebieten nicht lustig. #h


Kernkraft und umweltfreundlich? Naja. Wenn die Entsorgung nicht wäre. Zudem ist der Abbau der Rohstoffe auch nicht ohne. Ich bin aber für mehr Hintergrundinfos offen. 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fruehling (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die umweltfreundlichste Art der Stromerzeugung ist Kernkraft. Alles andere sind, von PV-Anlagen mal abgesehen, von Natur aus Umweltkiller. Das sag ich dir als Dipl.-Ing. für Kraftwerks- und Energietechnik.



Das ist ja ungeheuerlich! #d

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x7AkxidHls

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDiThP-JZCA

Undsoweiterundsofort...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Hm, interessant wie laut der Aufschrei ist, wenn man mal direkte Auswirkungen der Gasanlagen sieht |kopfkrat.
Der Strom dieser Anlagen ist so teuer, das ihn fast nur die öffentliche Hand kauft (mit euren Steuergeldern natürlich) und die Rückstände so gefährlich, das die Maisproduzenten diese nicht mehr auf ihren Feldern verklappen wollen.

Schon komisch, sich dann wegen eines vergleichsweise kleinen Schadens so aufzumandeln.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Das ist ja ungeheuerlich! #d
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x7AkxidHls
> 
> ...



Bzgl. des Themas Atommüll ist die Situation ganz simpel: Man brauch eh ein Lagerkonzept, da der Müll da ist. Ob sich die Menge da in den kommenden Jahrzehnten verdoppelt, ist völlig Wurscht. Und ob Endlager, in denen man nie wieder an das Zeug rankommt, der richtige Ansatz sind, bezweifle ich eh. Stichwort Wiederaufbereitung.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



> Hm, interessant wie laut der Aufschrei ist, wenn man mal direkte Auswirkungen der Gasanlagen sieht



Ja, das ist halt so. So ein Unfall zeigt die Auswirkungen ganz direkt. 

Es gibt natürlich auch indirekte Auswirkungen. 

Zehntausende Hektar bestes Ackerland werden ausschließlich dafür verwendet um Mais anzubauen der dann "verbiogast" wird.

Mit dem Maisanbau geht einher, dass diese Ackerflächen aufgrund dessen dass Mais sehr flach wurzelt sehr anfällig für Bodenerosion sind, will heißen bei Starkregen wird oftmals sehr viel Feinsediment aus dem Acker ausgespült. 

Das Feinsediment gelangt in die Bäche und Flüsse. 
Dort legt es sich zwischen und auf den feinen Kies - was zur Folge hat, dass Kieslaicher wie etwa die Nase keine geeigneten Laichplätze mehr finden.
--> fragt mal erfahrene Elektrofischer. Ich hab es selbst mehrfach erlebt wie unterschiedlich das Jungfischaufkommen auf freien Kiesflächen im Vergleich zu versandeten Kiesflächen ist. 

Biogasanlagen kosten ordentlich Geld, damit die abbezahlt werden können müssen sie vor allem eins: "Laufen, laufen, laufen". 

Das hat zur Folge dass die Pachtpreise vielerorts rasant gestiegen sind - eben weil die Biogasanlagen-Betreiber die Flächen benötigen. 

Da der Biogasstrom der verkauft wird ordentlich subventioniert wird (Erneuerbare Energien-Gesetz - Einspeisevergütung) ist es den Biogasanlagen-Betreibern möglich gute Pachtpreise zu bezahlen. 

Das setzt die Landwirte die ihre Felder noch mit Feldfrüchten bestellen die zur Ernährung von Menschen oder Tieren geerntet werden nicht unerheblich unter Druck. 

und so weiter und so weiter.... 

Neben den Auswirkungen, darf man auch mal über die Gründe nachdenken. 
Warum wird jemand Biogasanlagen-Betreiber? 
Weil er einen grünen Daumen hat? Sicher nicht. 

Da sind wir dann wieder beim Erneuerbare Energien Gesetz.


----------



## Fruehling (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bzgl. des Themas Atommüll ist die Situation ganz simpel: Man brauch eh ein Lagerkonzept, da der Müll da ist. Ob sich die Menge da in den kommenden Jahrzehnten verdoppelt, ist völlig Wurscht. Und ob Endlager, in denen man nie wieder an das Zeug rankommt, der richtige Ansatz sind, bezweifle ich eh. Stichwort Wiederaufbereitung.



Irgendwas in deiner Ausbildung scheint schief gelaufen zu sein. Wie auch sonst wäre zu erklären, daß Du das extreme Risiko eines Störfalls während des Betriebs offenbar komplett ausgeblendet hast?

Aber auch von solchen "Normalbetriebsrisiken" http://www.umweltinstitut.org/theme...t-und-gesundheit/krebs-um-atomkraftwerke.html scheinst Du bislang nichts gehört zu haben, bzw. ignorierst sie einfach.

 Schlimm!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Ja - aber die "Risiken" des grünen Ökostroms machen jetzt schon real Landschaft kaputt. 

Auch ohne Störfall!

Zudem wird die bäuerliche Landwirtschaft in Industrieformen gezwängt, Boden für normale Landwirtschaft unbezahlbar, weil "Energiewirte" durch Subventionen alles wegkaufen können.

Und füllen zudem noch durch Subventionen die Taschen der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und ihrer reichen Vorstandspender/innen.

Nicht nur, dass also bereits mit "grünen Ökostrom" Landschaft und Landwirtschaft real verwüstet wird, es kriegen auch die Reichen noch zusätzlich Kohle durch Subventionen, die man auch von den Armen mit der EEG-Umlage zu den grünen Subventionsschleichern umverteilt. 

*Fakt ist:*
Hier werden ZUSÄTZLICH durch den Störfall zu eh schon stattfinden Verwüstung von Landschaft und Landwirtschaft Gewässer kaputt gemacht sowie jahrelange Arbeit von Angelvereinen..

Was ist nun besser? 

Kernkraft mit extremen "Vielleicht"-Risiken??

Oder "Grüne Energie" mit realer Verwüstung und Umverteilung?

Wer wills beurteilen?



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Zehntausende Hektar bestes Ackerland werden ausschließlich dafür verwendet um Mais anzubauen der dann "verbiogast" wird.
> 
> Mit dem Maisanbau geht einher, dass diese Ackerflächen aufgrund dessen dass Mais sehr flach wurzelt sehr anfällig für Bodenerosion sind, will heißen bei Starkregen wird oftmals sehr viel Feinsediment aus dem Acker ausgespült.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fruehling (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Ich mags beurteilen!

Durch den "Normalbetrieb" ausgelöster Kinderkrebs steht für mich nämlich auf einer anderen Stufe als ein gestorbenes Biotop - was für sich genommen selbstverständlich auch eine Katastrophe ist! Nicht, daß wir uns da falsch verstehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Komisch, dass alle MIT AKWS immer älter wurden im Schnitt..

Ich bin NICHT für AKWS, um das klar zu stellen..

Aber gegen diese kotz-, schleim-, neid- gift- und schimmelgrüne Bevormundungs-, Verbots- und Umerziehungsphilosophie, die ja schon lange ihre eigene "Wissenschaft" bezahlt und ihre Leute schon überall in Behörden platziert hat (Ex-NABU-GF als Staatssekretär sowohl z. B. im Bundesumweltministerium wie auch im Baden-württembergischen)..

DAS ist schlimmer in der Auswirkung gesamtgesellschaftlich als alle AKWs..

Und da zeigt sich auch der Umgang und das "dulden" solcher "Betriebsunfälle" wie hier, während bei ähnlichen Störfällen Kohlekraftwerke schon lange abgeschaltet worden wären..

Aber es ist  ja "grüne" Energie....

Zumindest Energie, an denen die mit ihren Kumpels prächtig verdienen...


----------



## Fruehling (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Dieses die eigenen Wissenschaftler und Gutachter Bezahlen hat sich die grüne Bewegung ganz bestimmt bei der Industrie abgeschaut, denn dort ist sowas seit Ewigkeiten üblich und genauso lange etabliert.

Der Luxus sich gegen jedwede Form von Windkraft und Stromtrassen zu sperren, wird gerade im Süden der Republik teuer bezahlt. Wer mag denn darüber ernsthaft jammern?


@Franz
Welche alternative Bepflanzung schwebt dir denn vor auf den Äckern, die aktuell für den Maisanbau verwendet werden?

So ganz redlich ist der Maiseinwand per se nicht, denn Massentierhaltung und zig Anwendungsszenarien in der Industrie sorgen für deutlich mehr Anbaufläche des angeblichen Flachwurzlers - was er übrigens, zumindest verglichen mit herkömmlichem Getreide, gar nicht ist.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Und da zeigt sich auch der Umgang und das "dulden" solcher "Betriebsunfälle" wie hier, während bei ähnlichen Störfällen Kohlekraftwerke schon lange abgeschaltet worden wären..


 
 Diese "Duldung" findet leider in viel gravierenderem Maße statt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnxX19QcQTU


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Die typische Schützerheuchelei:
Wenns andere auch mal (genauso falsch!) machten, ist ja nicht schlimm, wenns jetzt die Grünen machen..

Weil:
Es sind ja die "Guten" ..


Herrlich ....

q.e.d.


----------



## gründler (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem wird die bäuerliche Landwirtschaft in Industrieformen *gezwängt*, Boden für normale Landwirtschaft unbezahlbar, weil "Energiewirte" durch Subventionen alles wegkaufen können.



Entweder du reitest mit oder du machst dein Hof zu.......der Postbote bringt dir regelm. neues von der Eu und dir kommen dann die unruhigen Nächte.....

Wenn man natürlich wie 95% der De.Bevölkerung nix mit Hof und co.zu tun hat..will man vieles nicht verstehen können wollen......schuld ist immer der dumme Bauer...der mit de dicken Kartoffeln......

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

genau..


----------



## Fruehling (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die typische Schützerheuchelei:
> Wenns andere auch mal (genauso falsch!) machten, ist ja nicht schlimm, wenns jetzt die Grünen machen..
> 
> Weil:
> ...




 Wer, außer dir, hat dieses Verhalten gewertet?


----------



## Herman Hummerich (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



D1985 schrieb:


> Den Verantwortlichen sollte man die Gülle trinken lassen, bis alles wieder rein ist...10 Jahre Knast + Verpflichtung zur Herstellung des ursprünglichen Zustandes + Schadenersatz an den Verein... so sollte das laufen. Wenn ich sowas wieder lesen muss....Gewässer hier waren ja auch schon mehrfach betroffen. Kann doch nicht sein, dass sowas in der heutigen Zeit passiert. Scheint ja keine Seltenheit zu sein.


 

Geil schön den Schwedentrunk aus m 30 jährigen Krieg wieder einführen! 
Heute wohl eher der GrünenTrunk genannt!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Warum wird jemand Biogasanlagen-Betreiber?
> Weil er einen grünen Daumen hat? Sicher nicht.
> 
> Da sind wir dann wieder beim Erneuerbare Energien Gesetz.



Bei uns sind die Betreiber allesamt Bauern, die mit ihren vorherigen Konzepten pleite gegangen sind |rolleyes.
Ist übrigens alles richtig was du sonst noch erwähnt hast #6.

Was ich meine, ist allerdings etwas ganz anderes. 
Das Ausbringen des Schlamms (üblicherweise als Dünger auf die angrenzenden Felder) verteilt Botulismusbakterien großflächig.

Botulismus kommt in der Natur schon immer vor (Kadaver usw.), aber die in den Anlagen erzeugten Temperaturen (knapp 40 Grad) sind ideal für die Entwicklung der Bakterien.
Bei der Ernte ist es nicht zu vermeiden das kleine Tiere (Vögel, Mäuse aber auch mal ein Hase, Fuchs etc.) mit rein gehäckselt werden, idealer Nährboden für die Keime.
Bis jetzt wird es von den öffentlichen Stellen geschickt geheim gehalten, aber es soll Fälle geben wo ganze Kuhställe inkl. Bauer weggestorben sind.
Selber weiss ich von 2 Hunden (1x Jagd- und 1 x Haushund) die definitiv an Botulismus verreckt sind, das ist ein äusserst grausamer, schmerzhafter Tod.
Die Bombe tickt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Die Bombe tickt...


Und sie ist "grün"!


----------



## Fruehling (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Wie auf Bestellung - heute um 21:00 auf 3sat!

http://programm.ard.de/TV/3sat/makro--sch-ne-neue-landwirtschaft-/eid_28007311175448


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Genmais für Biogas - beste grüne Energie, holt am meisten ausm Hektar ;-)))


----------



## Herman Hummerich (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Moin Leude!

Erst vorweg DAS IST EINE VERDAMMTE S......!!!!

Mir fällt zu dem Thema auf es sind nicht die Bauern die das machen! Es ist das Geld was sich so den Weg über den Bauern sucht, um wieder in den Kreislauf zurück zu fließen!
Klar kann man sagen brauchten DIE Bauern ja nicht zu machen! 

Man braucht auch nicht bei Aldi einkaufen, wenn man 2500€ netto zu Verfügung hat! Macht man aber trotzdem!
Soll heißen wenn der einzelne nicht bereit ist, einen höheren Preis zu zahlen für mehr Qualität /Sicherheit / das der Arbeiter auch n vernünftiges Einkommen erhalten kann, dann muss man sich nicht wundern! 

Andere Frage in dem Fall, wer hat die überhaupt gewählt???


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Wirklich nicht schön für den Verein.
Ich wohne ja in einer landwirtschaftlich sehr intensiv genutzten Ecke der Republik direkt an der Nordsee. Hier ist es überhaupt kein Geheimnis das die Güllemengen die anfallen nachts direkt vorm Seedeich in die Nordsee verklappt werden. Da sind für die Umwelt vielleicht Biogasanlagen noch besser als das was wir hier erleben. "Erfunden" wurde das Konzept übrigens von Renate Künast.


----------



## geomas (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Jede Havarie, bei der Menschen oder Umwelt Schaden nehmen, ist eine zu viel. 
Ich bin weder Freund der industriellen/sehr intensiven Landwirtschaft (ohne die gäbe es auch keine Biogasanlagen) noch von AKWs, aber die aktuelle Havarie pauschal den Umweltschützern in die Schuhe schieben zu wollen, finde ich problematisch.
Vielleicht sollten die zuständigen Aufsichtsbehörden den Betreibern der Biogasanlagen (und anderer potentiell gefährlicher Anlagen) einfach öfter und genauer auf die Finger schauen, angefangen bei der Planung und natürlich beim laufenden Betrieb.
Aber dafür braucht es eben kompetente Mitarbeiter, die auch Zeit genug haben, sich eingehend mit solchen Anlagen zu befassen. Und die kosten eben Geld.

Und selbst die beste Aufsicht schützt nicht vor menschlichen Fehlern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Nicht an der Havarie sind die GRÜNEN und Schützer schuld - an der Umgestaltung der Gesellschaft und der daraus resultierenden Verwüstung von Landschaft und Landwirtschaft für umgeleitete Subventionen.

Der Unfall ist nur das Symptom.. 

Das Übel sind............................


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



> @Franz
> Welche alternative Bepflanzung schwebt dir denn vor auf den Äckern, die aktuell für den Maisanbau verwendet werden?
> 
> So ganz redlich ist der Maiseinwand per se nicht, denn Massentierhaltung und zig Anwendungsszenarien in der Industrie sorgen für deutlich mehr Anbaufläche des angeblichen Flachwurzlers - was er übrigens, zumindest verglichen mit herkömmlichem Getreide, gar nicht ist.



@Frühling
Ich habe keine allumfassende Lösung parat. Ich denke die gibt es auch nicht.

Eine alternative Flächennutzung ist aktuell ohnehin illusorisch. 

Das Thema hat sich bis auf Weiteres erstmal erledigt - solange die zugesagte Einspeisevergütung noch läuft - laufen auch die Anlagen mit sämtlichen Folgen. Dennoch haben zumindest die Biogas-Produzenten stark den Eindruck, dass Biogas politisch nicht mehr gewollt ist. Sobald die EEG-Förderungen weg sind wird bei Anlagen die keine gute Zusatzvermarktung haben (Fernwärme etc.) wohl der Schlüssel umgedreht werden. 

Die Einnahmen aus Biogas verschwinden dann, dann müssen aus den Flächen wieder anderweitig Erträge erwirtschaftet werden. Und "Wildblumen" werden das wohl nicht sein - da bin ich relativ sicher  

Bezüglich des Maisanbaus speziell für Biogasanlagen gibt es übrigens Zahlen. In Bayern sind es ca. 25% (130.000ha) der Maisanbaufläche die für Biogas verwendet werden (Quelle: Lfl Bayern). Bundesweit spricht man von bis zu 37%. (Quelle: Deutsches Maiskommitee)  

Und ja, auch Getrede wurzelt flach ebenso wie Mais. Der kleine Vorteil den Getreide bietet ist die engere Bepflanzung. Insgesamt wird also mehr Boden von Wurzeln gehalten als beim Mais. Zu Ausschwemmungen kann es aber natürlich auch bei Getreidefeldern kommen, keine Frage. 

Ein weiteres Problem in diesem Zusammenhang ist die zunehmende Verdichtung der Böden. Dadurch dass immer größere Flächen bewirtschaftet werden müssen, kommen stetig schwerere Maschinen zum Einsatz welche die Böden nicht unerheblich verdichten. Das widerum führt dazu dass die Böden nicht mehr soviel Wasser aufnehmen und es schneller zu Ausschwemmungen kommt. 

Was bleibt also?
Ackerflächen ausbaggern, fluten und sibirische Störe besetzen #6


----------



## Fruehling (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Ich weiß ja nicht, in welchem Land Du lebst, Thomas, aber die Umgestaltung der deutschen Gesellschaft den Grünen anzukreiden, ist sicher zuviel der Ehre... 

Ansonsten kamen, gerade im Hinblick auf deutsche Gewässer, aus dem grünen Lager wichtige Initialzündungen, oder? Daß Mutti in ganzen 12 Jahren immer mehr ehemals ausschließlich grüne Themen für sich entdeckt hat, wirft selbstverständlich die bereits gestellte Frage auf, wer sie eigentlich gewählt hat?

Wasch mir den Pelz aber mach mich nicht naß?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Frühling
> Ich habe keine allumfassende Lösung parat. Ich denke die gibt es auch nicht.
> 
> Eine alternative Flächennutzung ist aktuell ohnehin illusorisch.
> ...



Seriöse Fakten sind nix für die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und ihren parlamentarischen Arm, die GRÜNEN - die glauben auch an Globuli..

Machen nur Kopfweh beim "besser sein" (wollen) ohne Ahnung und fundierte Grundlage..


----------



## Fruehling (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...Was bleibt also?
> Ackerflächen ausbaggern, fluten und sibirische Störe besetzen #6




Bingo! :m

Ansonsten weiß ich's auch nicht...

Fernab der Biogasproblematik ist die Massentierhaltung sicher ein weiteres Übel. Bemerkenswert hierbei ist, daß sich daran selbst bei vernünftigem Fleischkonsum der Bundesbevölkerung nichts ändern würde, da Deutschland längst zu den weltweit größten Fleischexporteuren gehört.

So blutet sie also vor sich hin, die Schwarze Null...


----------



## geomas (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht an der Havarie sind die GRÜNEN und Schützer schuld - an der Umgestaltung der Gesellschaft und der daraus resultierenden Verwüstung von Landschaft und Landwirtschaft für umgeleitete Subventionen.
> 
> Der Unfall ist nur das Symptom..
> 
> Das Übel sind............................




Seh ich nicht so, kann aber andere Meinungen durchaus nachvollziehen.

Daß die Einspeisevergütung (EEG) für „Ökostrom” (der Begriff gefällt mir überhaupt nicht) zu vielen Auswüchsen geführt hat, ist offensichtlich.
Offensichtlich ist aber auch, daß die „Grünen/Schützer” nicht die besten Freunde der industriell betriebenen Landwirtschaft sind. Für Schweinemast im ganz großen Stil und riesige Maisfelder stehen andere.

Und für laxe Kontrollen oder vorschnell erteilte Genehmigungen von potentiell gefährlichen Anlagen auf der einen Seite und mögliche Bau- und Wartungsmängel auf der anderen Seite ist Geld, das fehlt oder gespart werden soll, das „Übel”.


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Ist ja toll, um was ihr euch alle kümmert! Wer hilft den Betroffenen? Wer sagt ihnen, was sie oder Wasserwirtschaftsamt, egal wer, wo an Wasserproben nehmen müssen. Nachweise über Fischbesatz, Fischbestand!!!! und jetzt erst recht über Fischsterben und auch verendete Fischnährtiere! Flora, Fauna, Habitat! Das ist ein Thema das angegangen werden muss. Aber welcher Fischereiverein kann diese Fakten liefern, wenn so ein Ereignis eintritt? Wo sind Anlaufstationen? Fischereiverband mit  Zusage Rechtsschutz? DAFV? Geht ja um bundesweite Probleme, die aber wieder bestimmt "Ländergeregelt sind!" Ja, dann hebt doch mal euern Bürokratenarsch hoch und macht was!!


----------



## Fruehling (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Na, hoffentlich die Schuldigen oder deren Versicherer.

Was machst Du, Ossipeter, außer ebenfalls hier zu schreiben? |wavey:


----------



## Deep Down (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was ist nun besser?
> 
> Kernkraft mit extremen "Vielleicht"-Risiken??
> 
> ...



Mal davon ausgehend, dass es immer zum Störfall kommt,
Siehe Tschernobyl; Fukushima und Sellafield als wohl unbestritten und andererseits diverse Havarien der Biogasanlagen, wird die Antwort bestimmt von den Folgen!
Du kannst selbst beantworten, ob Dir flächendeckende Kontaminierung in  kontinentale Größe und Jahrtausende anhaltend zu lokaler Begrenzung und Möglichkeit der (natürlichen) Rekultivierung "lieber" ist!

Ehrlich? Da beziehe ich weiterhin Naturstrom! Warum? Weil die Nachteile zu beseitigen sind, die atomaren Altlasten, Folgen und Risiken aber nicht!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich mags beurteilen!
> 
> Durch den "Normalbetrieb" ausgelöster Kinderkrebs steht für mich nämlich auf einer anderen Stufe als ein gestorbenes Biotop - was für sich genommen selbstverständlich auch eine Katastrophe ist! Nicht, daß wir uns da falsch verstehen.



Welcher Normalbetrieb löst Kinderkrebs aus? |kopfkrat


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Da beziehe ich weiterhin Naturstrom! Warum? Weil die Nachteile zu beseitigen sind, die atomaren Altlasten, Folgen und Risiken aber nicht!



Völlig egal, welchen grünen Stromtarif du zahlst, was um diese Tageszeit bei dir ankommt ist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit hauptsächlich ganz konservativ in Kohlekraftwerken oder AKWs erzeugter Strom. Weil nur diese Quellen nachts die Grundlast abdecken. 

Physik ist knallhart, egal was irgendwelche Romantiker gern hätten. Was nicht heißt, dass eine Grundlastdeckung mit regenerativen Quellen plus Speicherkonzepten (googel mal Windgas) nicht möglich ist. Das bedeutet aber ca. 50 Cent pro kWh statt heute 25. Wird dann eng für den Industriestandort Deutschland. #h


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



geomas schrieb:


> Technische Defekte sind niemals „grün”.
> 
> Von Defekten, Schlamperei, Planungs- oder Wartungsmängeln (jetzt ganz generell, komplett unabhängig von der oben geschilderten Havarie, da will ich absolut nichts unterstellen) betroffen sind und waren Anlagen, Fabriken, Kraftwerke jeder Art.
> 
> ...


 
 Doch sind sie.
 Das entwickelte sich vermehrt zum Normalfall.
 Es trifft halt alle mal, wenigstens in meiner Ecke hat es seit der Energiewende fast alle größeren Bäche getroffen.

 Es ist einfach immer nur ein Unglück, ein Versehen oder eben unbeabsichtigte Nebenwirkung.
 Fakt ist, wenn man nur genug Gefahren riskiert, reicht es in der Summe dann doch. 
 Wenn dann der "Unschuldige" Verursacher nicht einmal wirklich bestraft wird, werden Betreiber von sich aus auch nicht zusätzliche Sicherheit einplanen. 
 (Das was der Staat einfordert scheint ja für den Naturerhalt nicht zu reichen)
 Entschädigt wird in der Regel auch keiner, weil der Eigentümer der Fische.....der Staat da nachsichtig handelt.
 Der Eigentümer oder der Pächter kann dann hoffen eine Entschädigung zu erhalten, welche er meist als Vergleich bekommt.
 Nur wird so weder der Natur noch den  Fischen geholfen.

 Sorry, ich habe genug.
 Ich glaube nicht mehr das man in Deutschland wirklich bereit ist den Naturschutz sicher zustellen.
 Sollen andere Ihre Freizeit hoffnungsfroh opfern, oder das die dafür bezahlten Beamten tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Die Bitternis eines (der wenigen) ehrlichen Schützers - kann ich nachvollziehen, die Enttäuschung.


----------



## Fruehling (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Welcher Normalbetrieb löst Kinderkrebs aus? |kopfkrat



http://www.umweltinstitut.org/theme...t-und-gesundheit/krebs-um-atomkraftwerke.html

http://www.bund-rvso.de/krebs-kinderkrebs-akw-kkw.html

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/...07255.html?printPagedArticle=true#pageIndex_0

Für eine derartig deutliche Indizienlage wirste vor Gericht schon verknackt!

Und ich mache mir gerade Gedanken über deinen Nick, Herr Naturliebhaber - was für eine Heuchelei!


----------



## Fruehling (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Physik ist knallhart, egal was irgendwelche Romantiker gern hätten. Was nicht heißt, dass eine Grundlastdeckung mit regenerativen Quellen plus Speicherkonzepten (googel mal Windgas) nicht möglich ist. Das bedeutet aber ca. 50 Cent pro kWh statt heute 25. Wird dann eng für den Industriestandort Deutschland. #h



Milchmädchen, ich hör' dich schreien!

 Mal die Realkosten für die Atomkraft inkl. Jahrhunderttausende der Entsorgung auf die Strompreise umgelegt, nur so zum Spaß?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Maisanbaus speziell für Biogasanlagen gibt es übrigens Zahlen. In Bayern sind es ca. 25% (130.000ha) der Maisanbaufläche die für Biogas verwendet werden (Quelle: Lfl Bayern). Bundesweit spricht man von bis zu 37%. (Quelle: Deutsches Maiskommitee)
> 
> Und ja, auch Getrede wurzelt flach ebenso wie Mais. Der kleine Vorteil den Getreide bietet ist die engere Bepflanzung. Insgesamt wird also mehr Boden von Wurzeln gehalten als beim Mais. Zu Ausschwemmungen kann es aber natürlich auch bei Getreidefeldern kommen, keine Frage.
> 
> ...



Nu wirds speziell Franz, genau mein Ding .
Ich musste mich als Jäger schon früher, vor der Biogasanlagenzeit, mit dem Maisanbau beschäftigen.
Damals hat bei uns noch jeder Bauer gesagt: keine Panik, wir können gar nicht 2 oder 3 Jahre hintereinander Mais auf demselben Feld pflanzen, der laugt den Boden zu sehr aus... (es ging damals um die Wildschadensproblematik).

Heute ist das kein Thema mehr, wird eben mehr gedüngt und bewässert, die Subventionen regeln das schon...Das noch mehr Grundwasser mit den Phosphaten versifft wird ist da scheixxegal. Wird der nächste Brunnen eben noch tiefer gebohrt, natürlich auch wieder mit Staatsgeldern .
Das sind so die Sachen, die das Maiskommitee eher nicht erwähnen wird...

Schon die Verwendung als Viehfutter finde ich in einer Welt, in der es immer noch hungernde Menschen gibt, grenzwertig; aber Strom aus nem hochwertigen Getreide machen ist eigentlich obszön #q.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Schon die Verwendung als Viehfutter finde ich in einer Welt, in der es immer noch hungernde Menschen gibt, grenzwertig; aber Strom aus nem hochwertigen Getreide machen ist eigentlich obszön #q.


Das siehst Du doch falsch, das ist Dir klar?

Da kriegen reiche grüne oder grün angehauchte Menschen, die sich auch Öko leisten können, und Verbände und Firmen viel Subventionskohle aus der EEG-Umlage (der Rest vom Mais wird dann wahrscheinlich "Bio"-Diesel), der Umverteilung der Kohle von hartleibigen nicht-GRÜNEN hin zu den "richtigen, guten" Menschen, mit der "richtigen" Einstellung die sich die "richtigen" Investitionen leisten können (die konnten sich auch meist die Photovoltaik aufm Dach noch zusätzlich subventionieren lassen).

Dass damit Strom auch gerade für die teurer wird, die so schon kaum Kohle haben:
Kollaterlaschaden, da muss man durch!
Der Umwelt (nicht den Menschen) zu liebe.

Das ist daher hochwertige, grüne, ökologisch sinnvolle Energie!





wer einen gewissen Sarkasmus findet, hat gut gesucht...


----------



## gründler (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Wir könnten hier noch viel tiefer blicken...aber lassen wa das mal lieber.

Bevor man sich aber über De.Landwirte/Politik etc. Aufregt und sich die Nerven zerreibt,sollte man auch die ganzen zusammenhänge tiefer beleuchten.

Zb. mit unseren Grenznachbarn wie DK NL und co.

http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterne...nternationales-wirtschaftsgut/10353500-3.html

Um alles zu beleuchten und zu verstehen brauch man so nen paar Std oder tage...nicht umsonst haben wir das größte Höfe sterben seit Aufzeichnung.

In ein paar Jahren wird die Milch nur noch aus Übersee kommen,in De.wird es aus Naturschutzgründen keine Kühe und Sauen und co. mehr geben und die ach so tolle Bio Möhre kommt aus Glashäusern gezüchtet auf Steinwolle und Wassermixgetränken.

Auch kleine Bäcker und Metzgereien usw usw.werden komplett verschwinden unser fressen wird dann aus xxx Importiert....Globalisierung und so....... 

Bezahlt wird das natüüüürlisch alles mit eurem/unseren Geld...... 

Schließlich sollt ihr doch alle an die Nachhaltigkeit denken...... ^^

#h


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Milchmädchen, ich hör' dich schreien!
> 
> Mal die Realkosten für die Atomkraft inkl. Jahrhunderttausende der Entsorgung auf die Strompreise umgelegt, nur so zum Spaß?


 
 Umweltzerstörung ist das nicht der Vorgang wo man zukünftigen Menschen einfach etwas raubt, wo die sich nicht wehren können, weil sie halt noch nicht da sind?
 Wo ist der Unterschied, zu Existenzbedrohenden Raub, wo das Opfer halt nur nicht vor Ort ist.
 Warum ist das eine fast straffrei und das andere schwerster Raub.

 Vielleicht ist es ja der Beweis das Zeitreisen niemals möglich sein werden, weil sie sonst reihenweise Menschen abholen würden um sie in der Zukunft vor Gericht zu stellen.
 Aber gut, vielleicht hat der Mensch, ja auch diese Zukunft nicht mehr.|kopfkrat|bigeyes

 @Hanjupp-0815
 Es wird immer Menschen geben die hungern, erst bewusster Bevölkerungsrückgang könnte das durchbrechen.
 Das ist das Naturgesetz, weil bessere Bedingungen halt schnell durch mehr Menschen ausgeglichen werden.
 Allen guten Vorsetzen zum Trotz, hat selbst Deutschland nun wieder steigende Bevölkerungszahlen.
 Mehr als ein Delle, hat Bildung, Verhütung  und Wohlstand da nicht erreicht.
 Wenn die Gesetze der Biologie aber gelten, ist der Mensch ein Tier und nicht das vernunftbegabte Wesen für das Er sich gerne hält.
 Stetes Bevölkerungswachstum ist *DAS* Problem, vieles Andere nur die Folgen.
 Ewiges Wachstum ist mit, Vernunft nicht auszugleichen, Probleme lassen sich lediglich ein wenig ausgleichen.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Hallo,

zu den Risiken der Kernkraft. Allgemein gesagt bekommen wir keine Energie zum Nulltarif. Die meisten Länder der Welt setzen auf Kernkraft. Wir, ein hochindusrielles Land, mit entsprechendem Energieverbrauch steigen aus - da machen wir es wohl richtig?
Die Folgen eines Unglücksfalls werden auch oft stark übertrieben.
Durch das Fukushima-Unglück verstarb bis jetzt kein einziger Mensch an den Folgen von Verstrahlung.
Und auch Tschernobyl bringt es bis heute auf keine 50 Personen bei denen der Tod einwandfrei auf Verstrahlung zurückzuführen ist.
Mich würde ja nur interessieren, wie solche Zahlen von 200.000 Toten zustande kommen, welche man ab und zu hört oder liest.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Milchmädchen, ich hör' dich schreien!
> 
> Mal die Realkosten für die Atomkraft inkl. Jahrhunderttausende der Entsorgung auf die Strompreise umgelegt, nur so zum Spaß?



Die Experten haben überhaupt nicht vor, radioaktive Abfälle ewig einzulagern:
https://www.welt.de/dieweltbewegen/article13537451/Das-ist-die-Zukunft-der-Kernkraftwerke.html

Und rechne mal die Gesamtkosten der Braunkohlegewinnung in die Stromkosten ein. Ich stamme aus der Lausitz. Neben den Dramen der Umsiedelungen zur Tagesbauerschließung (was die Grünen ok finden, siehe Garzweiler http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...fuenf-doerfern-wird-vorbereitet-12914310.html) geht es u.a. um das hier: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/verockerung-der-spree-die-braune-bruehe-bleibt/13834524.html

Und da halten sich die Kraftwerksbetreiber komplett raus.


----------



## Damyl (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Und auch Tschernobyl bringt es bis heute auf keine 50 Personen bei denen der Tod einwandfrei auf Verstrahlung zurückzuführen ist.


Ist nicht wirklich dein ernst....oder ?


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zu den Risiken der Kernkraft. Allgemein gesagt bekommen wir keine Energie zum Nulltarif. Die meisten Länder der Welt setzen auf Kernkraft. Wir, ein hochindusrielles Land, mit entsprechendem Energieverbrauch steigen aus - da machen wir es wohl richtig?
> Die Folgen eines Unglücksfalls werden auch oft stark übertrieben.
> ...



Bei wie vielen Rauchern wurde eigentlich sicher nachgewiesen das Sie  gesichert wegen dem Rauchen an Krebs oder Herz-Kreislaufversagen staben...
0 oder doch Einzelne?
Wobei keiner sofort starb, anders als durch die Strahlenkrankheit, wo längst hunderte zu Tode kamen..
 Mein Verstand sagt mir das es Millionen Raucher sind, welche an den Folgen verreckten und doch stecke Ich mir nun gleich wieder eine an.
Bei den radioaktiven Stoffen ist es ähnlich, nur das es dann weltweit Alle trifft. Selbst die Menschen deren Großeltern heute noch nicht geboren sind.
200 000 ist nur ein Versuch es zu schätzen, weniger ist möglich, mehr auch.

 Schätze, egal ob fossil oder atomar die Folgen sind langfristig heftig.
 Wobei der Energiehunger halt viel zu groß ist, um das mal eben umweltunproblematisch anders zu lösen.
 Wie schon gesagt, Bevölkerungsrückgang, wäre die verträgliche und menschliche langfristige Lösung, vieler Probleme.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> http://www.umweltinstitut.org/theme...t-und-gesundheit/krebs-um-atomkraftwerke.html
> 
> http://www.bund-rvso.de/krebs-kinderkrebs-akw-kkw.html
> 
> http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/...07255.html?printPagedArticle=true#pageIndex_0



Das Thema gehäuften Auftretens von Krebsarten in bestimmten Regionen beschäftigt Ärzte seit Jahrzehnten. Auf folgendem Bild sieht man Häufungsgebiete, ohne die Ursachen zu wissen: http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ratg...r-ist-das-risiko-am-groessten_aid_731982.html

Nehmen wir das Beispiel Kruemmel: Dort tritt gehäuft Leukämie auf, ohne dass auch nur minimal erhöhte Strahlungswerte erkannt werden. Diese Leukämiehäufung konnte tatsächlich auch in der Nähe anderer AKW beobachtet werden, ohne dass Strahlungswerte erhöht sind. Wo liegt also die Ursache?
Man weiß mittlerweile ziemlich genau, dass es Leukämiehäufungen bei Kindern gibt, die direkt unter Hochspannungsleitungen wohnen. Es ist also naheliegend, dass starke elektromagnetische Felder eine Rolle spielen könnten. Und diese treten halt auch in direkter Nähe von Großkraftwerken auf. Es gab bereits mehrere Aufforderungen an zuständige Stellen, die Leukämiehäufigkeit in der Nähe von Kohle-Großkraftwerken zu analysieren. Offiziell gibt es dazu keine Zahlen. Das ist ein sehr brisantes Thema, dass mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit überhaupt nichts mit Kernkraft zu tun hat.



Fruehling schrieb:


> Für eine derartig deutliche Indizienlage wirste vor Gericht schon verknackt!



Du bist ein Paradebeispiel für die schlichte Gedankenwelt der Grünen. Siehe meine Erläuterungen oben. Die Naturwissenschaften sind etwas komplexer, also du es vermutest.



Fruehling schrieb:


> Und ich mache mir gerade Gedanken über deinen Nick, Herr Naturliebhaber - was für eine Heuchelei!



Gib mir einen Tipp, für welche Art der Stromgewinnung sich ein Naturliebhaber deiner Meinung nach einsetzen sollte. Biogas ist es ja wohl eher nicht #h, Wasserkraft auch nicht. #h Über Braunkohle müssen wir auch nicht reden. #h Und die Windmühlen sind auch alles andere als umweltfreundlich. #h

Was denn jetzt? |kopfkrat

Die Landschaft mit intensiv angebauten Raps- und Maisfeldern zuzupflastern (Stichworte Wasserbedarf, Düngung, Pflanzenschutz) und am Ende ein Gülleproblem zu haben, mit dem Ergebnis 7% der Stromerzeugung zu kompensieren, klingt für mich als Naturliebhaber nicht akzeptabel.

Alle jammern herum, dass die Zahl der Insekten stark sinkt. Ja warum wohl? Schaut mal auf die Äcker.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Aber Grüne und ihre Kumpels können da doch umverteiltes Geld bekommen  über EEG-Subventionen.
DAS IST GUT! 
ÖKOLOGISCH!! 

und so.........


----------



## Fruehling (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Puh, nun wird's aber philosophisch hier...

@Thomas
Was versprichst Du dir von dieser Art Sarkasmus?

Hast Du wirklich den Eindruck, daß mittlerweile nicht auch der letzte User dieses Forums weiß, welchen psychologischen Baum Du seit geraumer Zeit fällst?


@gründler
Sehr schönes Beispiel für eine Externalisierung, die man ja nicht nur im landwirtschaftlichen Bereich antrifft. Stichwort hier: Gewinne privatisieren und Verluste sozialisieren! Die Weichen dafür, daß das auch so bleibt, sind am 24. September erneut und für weitere vier Jahre gestellt worden.


@Bernd
Noch kann ich dir gedanklich leider nicht folgen, bzw. weiß nicht, worauf Du dich beziehst.

Nach deinem zweiten Beitrag hab ich's, Danke!


@Lajos
Irrtum, die Folgen aller bisherigen Atomunfälle und Normalbetriebsrisiken wurden ausnahmslos und drastisch untertrieben! "Problematisch" ist leider immer wieder, daß nach großem Zögern unmittelbare Folgen dann doch irgendwann publik werden, die Mittel- und Langzeitfolgen jedoch auch andere Ursachen haben "könnten".

Und genau bei diesem Hund liegt der argumentative Knüppel: Selbst wenn die Statistiken eine sehr deutliche Sprache sprechen und ohne ein Atomkraftwerk kaum Fälle von z.B. Leukämie bekannt sind, besteht die grundsätzliche Möglichkeit, daß eine deutlich erhöhte Leukämieerkrankungsrate in der direkten Nachbarschaft eines Atommeilers eben auch andere Ursachen haben "könnte" (wurde ja auch innerhalb dieses Threads bereits süffisant angemerkt).

Welch perfides Spiel und ein weiteres Beispiel der o.g. Externalisierung, denn volkswirtschaftlich entstehen immense Kosten allein für die Behandlung der Leukämiekranken, die selbstverständlich mit auf die Stromrechnung gehörten!


----------



## Fruehling (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

@Naturliebhaber
Du lügst, und Du lügst schlecht: https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/ener...nenmeiler-soll-vom-Erdboden-verschwinden.html

Undsoweiterundsofort...


Grundsätzlich verfolgst Du argumentativ eben all die ewiggestrigen Argumente der Vertreter einer Technologie, die ohne riesige Subventionen niemals diesen Stellenwert hätte erreichen können.

Und von dem, was ich von Naturwissenschaften weiß, weißt Du offenbar nichts... 

Aber noch ein anderer Gedanke, da Du ja gerne mit Kosten argumentierst: Wo sind eigentlich die von den AKW-Betreibern auf die Strompreise umgelegten Milliarden hin, die angeblich für den beschleunigten Ausstieg zu berappen waren? Die dann aber anstandslos aus Steuermitteln zurückgezahlt wurden, nachdem der BGH festgestellt hatte, daß der beschleunigte Ausstieg vertragsrechtlich nicht abgedeckt war?

Ich habe davon keine Rückerstattung erhalten. Bedeutet, auch mein Anteil ist in die Portokassen der Konzerne gewandert!


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Bei wie vielen Rauchern wurde eigentlich sicher nachgewiesen das Sie  gesichert wegen dem Rauchen an Krebs oder Herz-Kreislaufversagen staben...
> 0 oder doch Einzelne?
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Fruehling (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjF8pr_fTrk

http://www.friedlich-in-die-katastrophe.de/


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich verfolgst Du argumentativ eben all die ewiggestrigen Argumente der Vertreter einer Technologie, die ohne riesige Subventionen niemals diesen Stellenwert hätte erreichen können.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Fruehling (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Lt. Bundesregierung waren es bis 2010 ca. 200 Milliarden an Subventionen, die in die Atomstromindustrie geflossen sind.

https://www.ausgestrahlt.de/blog/2017/01/24/uba-studie-atomenergie-weiterhin-hoch-subventionie/

http://de.atomkraftwerkeplag.wikia.com/wiki/Subventionierung_von_Atomkraft

Lajos, was ist los mit dir? #h


Gerade drüber gestolpert: http://www.iwr-institut.de/de/press...werden-subventioniert-staat-zahlt-keinen-cent

Dort wird auch deutlich, warum die Strompreise derart explodieren - ein Beispiel:

_"__*b) Weniger Ausnahmen führen zu niedrigerer, mehr Industrie-Ausnahmen zu einer höheren EEG-Umlage
*Stromintensive Firmen zahlen 0,05 ct/kWh Strom EEG-Umlage (Privatkunde: 2016: 6,35 ct/kWh). Anfang 2013 wurde die Ermäßigungsgrenze von 10 GWh auf 1 GWh gesenkt. Weil sich damit die Zahl der begünstigten Firmen deutlich erhöht, fallen die Einzahlungen auf das EEG-Umlagekonto deutlich geringer aus und die Kernumlage wird auf immer weniger Schultern verteilt. Weniger Ausnahmen führen also zu sinkender EEG-Umlage, die sprunghaft gestiegenen Ausnahmen wie 2013 oder 2014 zu einer höheren Umlage für den verbleibenden Rest."_

Welch ausgemachte und doch längst bekannte Sauerei!


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Welch ausgemachte und doch längst bekannte Sauerei!



Hallo,

dazu gehört aber auch, dass je billiger der Strom an der Strombörse wird, desto höher wird der Beitrag zur Subventionierung für den Verbraucher, denn der Abnahmepreis ist garantiert. Das EEG mag gut gemeint gewesen sein - nur die Praxis zeigt, dass es eben schlecht gemacht bzw. umgesetzt wurde.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber
> Du lügst, und Du lügst schlecht: https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/ener...nenmeiler-soll-vom-Erdboden-verschwinden.html
> 
> Undsoweiterundsofort...
> ...



Vorweg: Ich habe nie in der Energiewirtschaft gearbeitet, sondern bin nach meinem Studium direkt in die Medizininformatik eingestiegen (Doppelstudium Kraftwerksbau/Angewandte Informatik). Ich bin hier also erst mal hinsichtlich meiner Interessen völlig neutral.

Mich als Lügner zu bezeichnen, ist eine harte Nummer. Damit wäre ich vorsichtig. Würde ich dich auf die Sache hin anzeigen, hättest du ein größeres Problem. Ich kenne mich in der Materie aus, offensichtlich ganz im Gegensatz zu dir. Deine Chancen gegen mich sind da Null, weil ich Fakten auf meiner Seite habe (und hunderte Experten).

Zu dem von dir gelinkten Artikel: Was ändert das am Fakt, dass es keine erhöhten Strahlungswerte um das Kraftwerk herum gibt?

Bring Argumente, oder geh mal in dich, wie valide dein gefühltes Wissen ist und welche Konzepte du für die Zukunft der Energieversorgung in unserem Land auf Lager hast. Ich bin ganz Ohr.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Dort wird auch deutlich, warum die Strompreise derart explodieren - ein Beispiel:
> 
> _"__*b) Weniger Ausnahmen führen zu niedrigerer, mehr Industrie-Ausnahmen zu einer höheren EEG-Umlage
> *Stromintensive Firmen zahlen 0,05 ct/kWh Strom EEG-Umlage (Privatkunde: 2016: 6,35 ct/kWh). Anfang 2013 wurde die Ermäßigungsgrenze von 10 GWh auf 1 GWh gesenkt. Weil sich damit die Zahl der begünstigten Firmen deutlich erhöht, fallen die Einzahlungen auf das EEG-Umlagekonto deutlich geringer aus und die Kernumlage wird auf immer weniger Schultern verteilt. Weniger Ausnahmen führen also zu sinkender EEG-Umlage, die sprunghaft gestiegenen Ausnahmen wie 2013 oder 2014 zu einer höheren Umlage für den verbleibenden Rest."_
> ...



Wieder typische Grünen-Denke.

Das ist keine Sauerei, sondern notwendig, wenn man Deutschland als Industriestandort erhalten will.

Es gab kürzlich eine interessante Aussage von Siemens-Chef Kaeser auf die Frage, wie Siemens zur Verhinderung des geplanten Flughafenausbaus in München steht. Die Antwort war sinngemäß: "Wir schauen uns das an und werden dann flexibel entscheiden, wo wir unsere Standorte zukünftig haben werden." Gleiches trifft zum Thema Energiepreise zu.

Wer Arbeitsplätze haben will, muss der Industrie Strom zu akzeptablen Preisen anbieten.

Schau dir beispielsweise mal an, was gerade mit der Stahlsparte von Thyssenkrupp passiert. Das hat u.a. auch mit dem Strompreis zu tun (als ein Faktor unter mehreren).


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Das EEG mag gut gemeint gewesen sein - nur die Praxis zeigt, dass es eben schlecht gemacht bzw. umgesetzt wurde.


Ausser man "profitiert" als Teilhaber "grünen Stromes" daran, dass dem ärmeren Teil der Bevölkerung dafür die Subventionen über EEG-Umlage etc. abgezockt und umverteilt werden (die sich weder Investitionen in entsprechende Aktien noch in entsprechende Hardware jemals leisten können) ...

Für diesen kleinen Teil der Bevölkerung (also die auch die mit dieser Industie verbandelte spendensammelnde Schütezrindustrie und deren parlamentarischen Arm, die GRÜNEN), die davon profitieren, war es sehr gut gemacht.

Im Sinne des "ökologischen Fortschrittes" war das also ein guter Schritt.

Es geht ja um die Umwelt(industrie), nicht um Menschen!

Da muss man sowas schon in Kauf nehmen, so kleine Kolleteralschäden - im Sinne des Ganzen, Edlen und Guten..


----------



## Fruehling (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

@
 Naturliebhaber

 Hätte ich? Ich denke, nicht, denn Du hörst ja nicht auf damit:

http://globalmagazin.com/themen/klima/erhoehte-strahlung-am-akw-neckarwestheim/

https://www.ausgestrahlt.de/informieren/strahlung/

http://www.watson.ch/Schweiz/Energiewende/388077744-Erh%C3%B6hte-Werte--Dem-AKW-Leibstadt-entweicht-radioaktive-Strahlung

Soviel zu deinen angeblichen "Fakten". Mag jetzt auch nicht weitersuchen und bin mir doch sicher, daß man eine seitenlange Liste zusammenbekäme.

Zu erkennen und belegen können, daß eine Sache schlecht und hochgradig gefährlich war und ist, setzt keinesfalls voraus, daß man über eine passende Alternative, bzw. Konzepte verfügt, die allen gerecht werden.

Gleichwohl kann man es wie zu den Anfängen der Windkraft in Deutschland machen: Man erstelle eine Windkraftanlage namens Growian, die ganz gezielt deutlichst überdimensioniert wurde und somit niemals rentabel arbeiten konnte. Das hatte zur Folge, daß die Atomlobby neue Fahrt aufnahm - war doch ein Hauptkonkurent aus dem Rennen.

Doch nicht nur das, denn die Dänen nahmen den Faden in die Hand, entwickelten passende Anlagen und waren anschließend jahrzehntelang weltweit führend im Windkraftanlagenbau.

Sauber, solche Lobbyarbeit!


 Apropos Kaeser: Den würde ich ziehen lassen, aber sowas von! Und Ja, es ist eine Krux, wie erpressbar sich die deutsche Politik hat machen lassen, was man gerade live und in Farbe beim Dieselskandal beobachten kann!

 Und wer darf's bezahlen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Puh, nun wird's aber philosophisch hier...
> 
> @Thomas
> Was versprichst Du dir von dieser Art Sarkasmus?


Wahrscheinlich nur eine Art Selbstschutz. 

Denn anders können viele die gern und oft gepredigte Einseitigkeit dieser Themenfelder nämlich schon gar nicht mehr ertragen.

AKW böse,Verbrennungsmotor böse,
Landwirtschaft böse, Fleischkonsum böse,
Industrienationen eh böse..

Praktikable Lösungen unter Betrachtung einer 84 Millionen Menschen zählenden Industrienation-geschweige unter Betrachtung globaler Zusammenhänge und deren Tücken aber eher Fehlanzeige. 

Was ist bloß los in diesem Land..wo sind die nüchtern und sachlich orientierten hin?

Der ideologisch moralisierenden Keule zum Opfer gefallen? 

Kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf?

Pardon aber was da an ideologischer Gülle in einigen Köpfen kursiert und auch hofiert wird, toppt die traurigen 500.000 Liter aus dem Eingangspost locker.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausser man "profitiert" als Teilhaber "grünen Stromes" daran, dass dem ärmeren Teil der Bevölkerung dafür die Subventionen über EEG-Umlage etc. abgezockt und umverteilt werden (die sich weder Investitionen in entsprechende Aktien noch in entsprechende Hardware jemals leisten können) ...
> 
> Für diesen kleinen Teil der Bevölkerung (also die auch die mit dieser Industie verbandelte spendensammelnde Schütezrindustrie und deren parlamentarischen Arm, die GRÜNEN), die davon profitieren, war es sehr gut gemacht.
> 
> ...



Die Realität ist ja noch viel gruseliger:

Durch die vorrangige Einspeisung von Strom aus erneuerbaren Quellen ist der Betrieb vieler zur Grundlastabsicherung notwendiger Kraftwerke unwirtschaftlich geworden. Die Industrie spielt jetzt Hardball und will diese Kraftwerke abschalten: http://www.focus.de/immobilien/ener...d-die-energiewende-gleich-mit_id_4525848.html

Die Politik ist nun natürlich in Panik, weil diese Kraftwerke mittelfristig zur Absicherung der Stromversorgung notwendig sind, vor allem vor dem Hintergrund der anstehenden AKW-Abschaltungen. Man wird also nicht umhin kommen, den Energieerzeugern Standby-Gebühren für den Weiterbetrieb dieser Kraftwerke zu zahlen, da sonst die ganze Energiewende kollabiert (bzw. unsere Stromversorgung).

Und wer zahlt diese Subventionen? Oma Schulze, denn der Industrie kann man sie nicht draufschlagen, weil sie sonst weg ist.

Und um gegenzusteuern kommen clevere Grüne dann auf die Idee, mehr Biomasse zu verstromen, was mehr Maisanbau bedeutet und mehr Biogasanlagen. Super!! #t

Die Realität ist halt eine recht gnadenlose Sache.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Realität ist ja noch viel gruseliger:
> 
> Durch die vorrangige Einspeisung von Strom aus erneuerbaren Quellen ist der Betrieb vieler zur Grundlastabsicherung notwendiger Kraftwerke unwirtschaftlich geworden. Die Industrie spielt jetzt Hardball und will diese Kraftwerke abschalten: http://www.focus.de/immobilien/ener...d-die-energiewende-gleich-mit_id_4525848.html
> 
> ...




Aber das ist doch grün, ökologisch und edel und gut - DAS MUSS man daher einfach in Kauf nehmen..

So können auch Arme ihren Anteil leisten, was sie für die Umwelt, und das grüne, gute und edle doch sicher gerne tun, oder?

Wenn nicht muss man sie halt zwingen und umerziehen - geht doch!

Da sind auch massenweise durch Biogasanlagen vergiftete Gewässer, die ja eh nur Angler interessieren (der Kormoran findet in den kleinen Gewässern eh nix zu fressen, ist also dadurch nicht gefährdet) auch zu vernachlässigen.---


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Gleichwohl kann man es wie zu den Anfängen der Windkraft in Deutschland machen: Man erstelle eine Windkraftanlage namens Growian, die ganz gezielt deutlichst überdimensioniert wurde und somit niemals rentabel arbeiten konnte. Das hatte zur Folge, daß die Atomlobby neue Fahrt aufnahm - war doch ein Hauptkonkurent aus dem Rennen.



Der Growian war ein ganz wichtiger Baustein hin zu heutigen, modernen Windkraftanlagen, weil man durch diese Anlage viel hinsichtlich der Einflüsse des Windschatten (Versauerung von Flächen), wirkender Kräfte usw. gelernt hat. 

Growian war für Windkraft mehr oder weniger das, was ITER heute für den Bau von Fusionsreaktoren ist: eine Testanlage um zu lernen.

Ich denke, du kennst dich in Naturwissenschaften aus? Dann sollte dir solch ein Vorgehen eigentlich geläufig sein. #h


----------



## Fruehling (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Growian war ein ganz wichtiger Baustein hin zu heutigen, modernen Windkraftanlagen, weil man durch diese Anlage viel hinsichtlich der Einflüsse des Windschatten (Versauerung von Flächen), wirkender Kräfte usw. gelernt hat.
> 
> Growian war für Windkraft mehr oder weniger das, was ITER heute für den Bau von Fusionsreaktoren ist: eine Testanlage um zu lernen.
> 
> Ich denke, du kennst dich in Naturwissenschaften aus? Dann sollte dir solch ein Vorgehen eigentlich geläufig sein. #h


 
 Wenn ich wirklich lernen will, baue ich nicht sehr gezielt an der Realität vorbei. Dachte, das wäre bekannt gewesen... |rolleyes


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wenn ich wirklich lernen will, baue ich nicht sehr gezielt an der Realität vorbei. Dachte, das wäre bekannt gewesen... |rolleyes



Schau dir mal die wirkenden Kräfte bei aktuellen Offshore-Anlagen an. Da reden wir von 8 MW Leistung und Rotordurchmessern von 170 Metern. Der Rotor vom Growian hatte gerade mal 100 Meter Durchmesser (als Zweiflügler).

In der Realität sind wir heute schon viele weiter. U.a., weil aus dem Growian-Projekt viel gelernt wurde.


----------



## Fruehling (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die wirkenden Kräfte bei aktuellen Offshore-Anlagen an. Da reden wir von 8 MW Leistung und Rotordurchmessern von 170 Metern. Der Rotor vom Growian hatte gerade mal 100 Meter Durchmesser (als Zweiflügler).
> 
> In der Realität sind wir heute schon viele weiter. U.a., weil aus dem Growian-Projekt viel gelernt wurde.




 De facto konnte er nicht funktionieren und auch so gut wie nichts getestet werden:

_"Growian war lange Zeit die größte Windkraftanlage der Welt. Vieles an der Anlage war neu und in dieser Größenordnung noch nicht erprobt. Da die Gehäuseauslegung fehlerhaft war, konnte die Anlage nicht bei voller Leistung betrieben werden. Die Probleme mit Werkstoffen und Konstruktion ermöglichten keinen kontinuierlichen Testbetrieb. Die meiste Zeit zwischen dem ersten Probelauf am 6. Juli 1983 bis zum Betriebsende im August 1987 stand die Anlage still. Offizieller Betriebsbeginn war am 4. Oktober 1983.[1] Der offizielle Startschuss des Probebetriebs wurde am 17. Oktober 1983 bei einer feierlichen Eröffnung gegeben. Im Laufe des Jahres 1987 wurden Betrieb und Messungen eingestellt. Im Sommer 1988 wurde Growian abgerissen."_

 Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Growian


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wenn ich wirklich lernen will, baue ich nicht sehr gezielt an der Realität vorbei. Dachte, das wäre bekannt gewesen... |rolleyes



Ach..und was passiert gerade bei der 
E-Mobilität?

Btw..als Unternehmen des ÖD, wird mein AG quasi von der Politik dazu genötigt weiter vermehrt auf E-Fahrzeuge zu setzen.

Die bisherige Bilanz ist hinsichtlich der benötigten rund um die Uhr  Alltagstauglichkeit zwar mehr als ein einziges ernüchterndes Desaster und auch sauteuer aber egal..Subventionen fallen schliesslich vom Himmel.


----------



## Fruehling (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ach..und was passiert gerade bei der
> E-Mobilität?...



Mir persönlich fehlt da der Zusatz "in Deutschland" - denn andere Länder sind da bedeutend weiter!

Übrigens ein weiteres, trauriges Beispiel für nahezu perfekte Lobbyarbeit - diesmal eben von der Automobilindustrie. Auch das ist hinlänglich bekannt, oder?

Dieser Tage war ein kritischer Bericht über die kaum vorhandenen Lademöglichkeiten im Glotzofon: Zwei Start-Up-Unternehmen haben fast zeitgleich eine Möglichkeit entwickelt, wie aus Straßenlaternen Strom gezapft werden könnte, was grundsätzlich nur Vorteile hätte. Keine Chance, weil der deutsche Amtsschimmel sich quer stellt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

grins - und für E-Mobilität wird halb Afrika verwüstet und Leute in fast schon Sklavenarbeit gehalten (seltene Erden, analog der Ausbeutung/Umverteilung der Armen hier bei uns durch EEG-Umlage) und das bei einer desaströsen Ökobilanz in Bezug auf Herstellung der E-Autos.

Und das für emissionsfreies Fahren aber mit (emissionsfreien?) Braunkohlestrom ;-))

Cool!

Am grünen Wesen muss Deutschland genesen und danach die ganze Welt..

Ich will mehr E-Autos und mehr Biogasanlagen für deren grünen Strom!

Die paar Armen bei uns, die sich das eigentlich nicht leisten können und die paar Sklaven in Afrika sind doch lallepal dafür, das wir emissionsfrei in Städten mit Braunkohle- und "Bio"gasstrom fahren können...

So können auch Arme ihren Anteil leisten, was sie für die Umwelt, und das grüne, gute und edle doch sicher gerne tun, oder?

Wenn nicht muss man sie halt zwingen und umerziehen - geht doch!

Da sind auch massenweise durch Biogasanlagen vergiftete Gewässer, die ja eh nur Angler interessieren (der Kormoran findet in den kleinen Gewässern eh nix zu fressen, ist also dadurch nicht gefährdet) auch zu vernachlässigen.---

Auch wenn mir selber saubere Gewässer zum Angeln lieber wären, das muss man ökologisch korrekt einfach in Kauf nehmen...


----------



## Fruehling (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins - und für E-Mobilität wird halb Afrika verwüstet und Leute in fast schon Sklavenarbeit gehalten (seltene Erden, analog der Ausbeutung/Umverteilung der Armen hier bei uns durch EEG-Umlage) und das bei einer desaströsen Ökobilanz in Bezug auf Herstellung der E-Autos.
> 
> Und das für emissionsfreies Fahren aber mit (emissionsfreien?) Braunkohlestrom ;-))
> 
> ...




Dann ist wenigstens die zweite Hälfte Afrikas ebenfalls platt!
Okay, war böse... :g

Daß die E-Mobilität keine Lösung auf Dauer sein kann, ist völlig unstrittig, Thomas, darum ging es aber auch gar nicht. Es ging um das Getriebe namens Lobbyarbeit und darum, welche Auswüchse hier daraus wuchern.

Solange man einen ganzen Kontinent als Selbstbedienungsladen mit nahezu kostenlosen Waren betrachtet, wird sich daran wahrscheinlich auch nichts ändern - Hauptsache, es gibt genug Möglichkeiten über angebliche Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge zu jammern - das ist das wahre deutsche Wesen!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Mir persönlich fehlt da der Zusatz "in Deutschland" - denn andere Länder sind da bedeutend weiter!



Und selbst da kannst du nicht 1:1 vergleichen. 

Wer da D z.b. mit Norwegen vergleicht(ist mir beim Juxbesuch am Wahlstand der Grünen passiert) sollte besser Pizzaflyer austragen anstatt Politfunktionen anzustreben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Es ist egal wie es weltweit ist:
In Deutschland produzierter "grüner Strom" durch "Bio"gas ist in mehrfacher Hinsicht ökologischer Unfug und ruinierte bereits nachweislich zig Gewässer durch "Unfälle".

DAS ist das Thema hier ;-)


----------



## Fruehling (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



geomas schrieb:


> Technische Defekte sind niemals „grün”.
> 
> Von Defekten, Schlamperei, Planungs- oder Wartungsmängeln (jetzt ganz generell, komplett unabhängig von der oben geschilderten Havarie, da will ich absolut nichts unterstellen) betroffen sind und waren Anlagen, Fabriken, Kraftwerke jeder Art.
> 
> ...



Darin steht eigentlich alles Wesentliche.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Mir persönlich fehlt da der Zusatz "in Deutschland" - denn andere Länder sind da bedeutend weiter!
> 
> Übrigens ein weiteres, trauriges Beispiel für nahezu perfekte Lobbyarbeit - diesmal eben von der Automobilindustrie. Auch das ist hinlänglich bekannt, oder?



Jetzt tauchst du in das zweite Thema ab, von dem zu offensichtlich recht wenig verstehst ... #t

Welche Flächenländer sind denn hier bedeutend weiter als Deutschland?

Ich sehe großes Potential des E-Autos für den Stadtverkehr und als Zweitwagen im ländlichen Bereich. Hier muss da E-Auto den Preiskampf mit den Verbrennern gewinnen.

Meine Tochter ist angehende Mechatronikerin und fragte mich kürzlich während einer Autobahnfahrt nach meiner Meinung zum E-Auto. Ich hab ihr geantwortet, dass sie sich mal die Nummernschilder der vorbeifahrenden Autos anschauen soll. Ca. 2/3 waren offensichtlich auf Langstrecken unterwegs. Und um hier einen Markt zu erobern, stelle ich für E-Autos folgende simple Forderungsliste auf:
- Familienauto Größe Ford Focus Turnier
- Preis <= 30.000 €
- Reichweite 500 km (voll beladen mit 18 Grad Celsius Innentemperatur ganzjährig im Außentemperaturbereich -10 bis + 30 Grad Celsius)
- Aufladezeit auf 100% max. 20 Minuten
- Laufleistung der Batterien 150.000 km bzw. 100.000 km bei Wiederbeschaffungspreis nicht über 3000 €

Das sind sehr moderate Forderungen, von deren Erfüllung die heutigen Anbieter weit entfernt sind.

Dann steht man noch vor dem Problem der Lithiumverfügbarkeit. Der Bedarf wird sich nach aktuellen Schätzungen in den kommenden 10 Jahren verfünffachen. Also eher nix Preisssenkung bei den Batterien.

Ich denke, dass die Diskussion über die Brennstoffzelle (technisch nachwievor mit vielen Problemen behaftet) wieder aufleben wird und auch der gasbasierte Antrieb viel Potential hat. Oder ein Anbieter schafft halt den Durchbruch bei den E-Autos. Das ist rein technologisch aktuell nicht absehbar.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Hallo,

nur ganz kurz zu Elektroautos. Ein Nachbar von mir fuhr einen TESLA drei Jahre lang, als Firmenwagen. Er sagte feine Sache, für den Nahverkehr, aber man braucht halt ein zweites Auto, wenns mal etwas weiter weg geht.
Ich fragte ihn, wie es denn mit den 500 Kilometern Reichweite aussieht welche ja immer so groß propagiert werden. Daraufhin antwortete er; wenn man mit 70 bis 80 kmh über eine flache Landstrasse im Sommer schleicht, kommt man vielleicht nahe ran, im normalen Fahrbetrieb 320 bis 340 km, im Sommer, im Winter etwa 200 km. Soviel zu dem Super-Super Elektroauto mit 500 Kilometern Reichweite.
Man weiss ja nicht, was die Zukunft bringt, aber ich prognostiziere mal, dass wir auch 2030 noch kein Elektroauto haben, das für den ganztägigen Alljahresgebrauch, Sommer wie auch Winter die nötige Kapazität hat.
Und da wollen die Grünen vom Verbrennungsmotor aussteigen. Im Rechnen ganz klar eine 6 .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

http://www.sonnenseite.com/de/mobil...bst-gegen-den-widerstand-aus-deutschland.html

Was gibt's daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Es ist egal wies mit dem Elektroauto ist.

Wenn Biogaselektrizität reinkommt, ists ne gewässervernichtende Umweltsau, das elektrische Vehikel (von allem anderen was noch dazu kommt, abgesehen):
In Deutschland produzierter "grüner Strom" durch "Bio"gas ist in mehrfacher Hinsicht ökologischer Unfug und ruinierte bereits nachweislich zig Gewässer durch "Unfälle".

DAS ist das Thema hier ;-)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> http://www.wiwo.de/unternehmen/mcki...h-sind-elektroauto-vorreiter/5637716-all.html
> 
> Was gibt's daran nicht zu verstehen?



Das sind Berater, weder Kunden noch Produzenten.|wavey:

Genau solche Leute erklären der Politik auch, warum Biogasanlagen eine super zukunftsträchtige Technologie sind.


----------



## Fruehling (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das sind Berater, weder Kunden noch Produzenten.|wavey:


 
 Das war der falsche Link... |rolleyes

 Aber mal davon ab: Bist Du Kunde oder Produzent?


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> http://www.sonnenseite.com/de/mobil...bst-gegen-den-widerstand-aus-deutschland.html
> 
> Was gibt's daran nicht zu verstehen?



Hallo,

z.B. geht man da bei der Berechnung des durch Photovoltaik erzeugbaren Stroms von den optimalsten Bedingungen aus.
Solche Berechnungen sind eigentlich für die Katz, da sie im realen Betrieb niemals zutreffen.
Nur ein weiteres Beispiel dafür, wie die Leute falsch informiert werden (sehr geschönt ausgedrückt).#q

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: &quot;Grüner&quot; Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist egal wie es weltweit ist:
> In Deutschland produzierter "grüner Strom" durch "Bio"gas ist in mehrfacher Hinsicht ökologischer Unfug und ruinierte bereits nachweislich zig Gewässer durch "Unfälle".
> 
> DAS ist das Thema hier ;-)


Alles Bedauerliche Einzellfãlle 

Kein Grund am ökolog. Fortschritt zu  (ver)zweifeln du Ketzer. 

War da nicht auch mal was mit in derartigen Anlagen verökologisierten Fischen? 

Fische haben anscheinend nur eine grüne Lobby wenn's ums Angeln geht.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Um mal wieder aufs eigentliche Thema zu kommen:

Kann sich ein kleiner Fluss von so einem Unfall wieder erholen? Wenn ja, wie lange dauert das in etwa? Welche Maßnahmen sind dazu evtl. hilfreich?

Gibt es da irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Fruehling (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> z.B. geht man da bei der Berechnung des durch Photovoltaik erzeugbaren Stroms von den optimalsten Bedingungen aus.
> Solche Berechnungen sind eigentlich für die Katz, da sie im realen Betrieb niemals zutreffen.
> ...



Eben gelesen:

 "Abgesehen von der Entstehung von CO2 bei der Spritherstellung wird bei der Herstellung von Kraftstoffen auch eine Menge Strom verbraucht. Die Ökobilanz des Verbrenners wird immer ab Auspuff gerechnet, beim Elektroauto ist dann aber plötzlich die Stromerzeugung relevant. Erschließung von Ölquellen, Energieaufwand für Raffinieren und Transport, Herstellung der ganzen verbrennerspezifischen Bauteile, das kann man alles von der vermeintlich schlechten Bilanz der E-Autos abziehen. Daß man da als Elektroautofahrer noch argumentieren muss ist schade, aber Folge der Lobbyarbeit der Verbrennerhersteller."


----------



## gründler (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder aufs eigentliche Thema zu kommen:
> 
> Kann sich ein kleiner Fluss von so einem Unfall wieder erholen? Wenn ja, wie lange dauert das in etwa? Welche Maßnahmen sind dazu evtl. hilfreich?
> 
> Gibt es da irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte?



Bei uns hat es gut 10J gedauert bis so einigermassen alles wieder fit war.

Die Einlagerungen im Sediment und co nicht mit gerechnet,da kann es wohl auch mal Jahrzehnte dauern bis alles abgebaut ist.

Es ist ja nicht der fisch der da fehlt,das ganze Ökosystem ist dann vernichtet.

Ob sich ein Gewässer jemals richtig davon erhohlt kann dir auch kein Prof.Dr.Dr....sagen,da spielen zu viele dinge mit rein.
 Bei uns war es keine BGS sondern eine Güllegrube mit 100x30m und 3m tief.In einer NAcht in einen Forellenbach mit sehr alten Bachf.bestand.
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> War da nicht auch mal was mit in derartigen Anlagen verökologisierten Fischen?


z.B. die hier?:
Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..

Hegefischen: Fisch für Biogasanlage

zu den Einzelunfällen u.a.:
Biogasanlage: Erneuter Unfall mit Fischsterben in Jagstregion

Biogasanlage verschmutzt Meerforellenbach im Heidekreis / Reformen im Gewässerschutz nötiger denn je !

auch interessant:
Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?

Und wenn schon öko, dann gleich richtig, Fische umerziehen von Räuber auf Vegetarier und auch gleich Biogasanlage dazu - SO MUSS das!
Zander - Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier
Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhaltig"?

Um als Angler also zu begreifen, was für ein ökologischer Dreck Biogas ist (schlimmer ist in der ökologischen Gesamtauswirkung wohl nur noch Biodiesel und Wasserkraft), braucht man nicht alles von Grund an aufrollen...

Die paar Beispiele aus unserem Bereich sprechen doch Bände..



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Kann sich ein kleiner Fluss von so einem Unfall wieder erholen? Wenn ja, wie lange dauert das in etwa? Welche Maßnahmen sind dazu evtl. hilfreich?
> 
> Gibt es da irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte?


Sicher wird da was gehen (sieh Sandoz) mit der Zeit.

Ob es für Bewirtschafter sinnvoll ist, da weiter oder nochmal Geld zu investieren, solange Ökowahnen da weiter "grünen" Strom produzieren und sich das immer wieder wiederholen kann, ist ne andere Frage.

Im Beispiel hier gings ja auch Wiederansiedelungsprojekte mit zigtausenden  ehrenamtlichen Arbeitsstunden (Lachs und Bachmuschel), welche da durch die mit dem Geld der armen Stromverbraucher staatlich subventionierten Ökowahnen kurzerhand vernichtet wurden.

Sowas ist nie wieder gut zu machen und wird sicher den Ehrenamtlern die Lust nehmen, das erneut aufzubauen, solange da weiter "grüner Ökostrom" produziert wird..



PS:
 Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr! Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht mehr!!


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326708


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Eben gelesen:
> 
> "Abgesehen von der Entstehung von CO2 bei der Spritherstellung wird bei der Herstellung von Kraftstoffen auch eine Menge Strom verbraucht. Die Ökobilanz des Verbrenners wird immer ab Auspuff gerechnet, beim Elektroauto ist dann aber plötzlich die Stromerzeugung relevant. Erschließung von Ölquellen, Energieaufwand für Raffinieren und Transport, Herstellung der ganzen verbrennerspezifischen Bauteile, das kann man alles von der vermeintlich schlechten Bilanz der E-Autos abziehen. Daß man da als Elektroautofahrer noch argumentieren muss ist schade, aber Folge der Lobbyarbeit der Verbrennerhersteller."



Hallo,

ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass ich aus dem mittelfränkischen Großraum um Nürnberg/Fürth/Erlangen mit einem Elektroauto nicht von hier nach Stuttgart (und das ist wahrlich keine große Strecke) und wieder, ohne Ladung der Batterien, zurückkomme. Im Winter komme ich wahrscheinlich nicht mal bis Stuttgart.
Für Privatleute rentiert sich ein Elektroauto nur als Zweitfahrzeug eben für kurze Strecken und dafür ist das Fahrzeug eindeutig zu teuer und ich rede nicht vom 100.000 Euro TESLA.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Das war der falsche Link... |rolleyes
> 
> Aber mal davon ab: Bist Du Kunde oder Produzent?



Natürlich potentieller Kunde.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder aufs eigentliche Thema zu kommen:
> 
> Kann sich ein kleiner Fluss von so einem Unfall wieder erholen? Wenn ja, wie lange dauert das in etwa? Welche Maßnahmen sind dazu evtl. hilfreich?
> 
> Gibt es da irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte?



Ich hab mal gegenüber Experten die Frage gestellt, wie lange die Regnitz bräuchte, um sich von einem Totalverlust durch eingebrachte Gülle zu erholen. Die Antwort war: Kann man nie genau sagen, aber vermutlich würde eine Wiederansiedelung aller Fischarten zwischen 10-20 Jahre dauern sowie der Aufbau von 80% der ursprünglichen Biomasse (Pflanzen + Fische) 8-12 Jahre. Am Ende wäre die Zusammensetzung der Arten aber eine andere, weil bespielsweise die Grundel ggf. schneller Nischen besetzen würde als die ursprünglich dort ansässigen Fische. Auch der Wiederaufbau des Krebsbestandes kann sehr schleppend verlaufen.

Alles in allem ist so ein Vorfall also für das Gewässer ein GAU.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sowas ist nie wieder gut zu machen und wird sicher den Ehrenamtlern die Lust nehmen, das erneut aufzubauen, solange da weiter "grüner Ökostrom" produziert wird..



Ich bin ja erst mal gespannt, wer in diesem Fall zu welchen Strafen verurteilt wird. 

Die Verursacher solcher Unfälle müssen um ihre Existenz fürchten. Nur das führt dazu, dass entsprechende Sicherheitsvorkehrungen getroffen werden. 

Ich befürchte aber, es wird anders kommen: Weil die Betreiber von Biogas-Anlagen im Falle harter Strafen mit Stillegung bzw. gar nicht erst Aufbau der Anlagen drohen, werden sie mit Samthandschuhen angefasst, denn die Erfüllung der EE-Quote hat für die deutsche Regierung Prio 1.


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bin ja erst mal gespannt, wer in diesem Fall zu welchen Strafen verurteilt wird.
> 
> *Die Verursacher solcher Unfälle müssen um ihre Existenz fürchten. Nur das führt dazu, dass entsprechende Sicherheitsvorkehrungen getroffen werden.*
> 
> Ich befürchte aber, es wird anders kommen: Weil die Betreiber von Biogas-Anlagen im Falle harter Strafen mit Stillegung bzw. gar nicht erst Aufbau der Anlagen drohen, werden sie mit Samthandschuhen angefasst, denn die Erfüllung der EE-Quote hat für die deutsche Regierung Prio 1.



 Genau das ist der Knackpunkt.
In Deutschland wird man bestraft, wenn man grob Fahrlässig gegen Vorschriften verstoßen hat.
 Selbst dann oft  noch mild, um keine Eistenzen zu gefährden.
 .
 Nehmen wir einmal technisches Versagen oder einen Unfall an.
 Dann gibt es keinen Täter, der zu bestrafen wäre, maximal gibt es dann einen Verursacher.

 Da die Fische frei sind und meist keinem gehören gibt es aber auch keinen Schaden, den ein dann Geschädigter einklagen kann.
 (Das oder den Naturschutz einzuklagen ist Sache des Staates)
 Nutzungsausfall ist ungleich schwerer einzuklagen und wie sollte man auch gefühlte ideelle Werte berechnen.
 Flussperlmuscheln sind geschützt, seltene Fische auch ergo kein Nutzungsausfall.
 Bleibt der Geldwert der geangelten Fische...das Kg zu 3-8 €.
 Bleibt als Möglichkeit ein Vergleich zwischen Verursacher und Nutzer um den Vorfall aus der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung verschwinden zu lassen.
 Ergo wird man so Natur nicht erhalten können.
 Denn der ursprüngliche Zustand wird erst in einigen Jahren wieder erreicht, wenn nichts neues passiert.
 Bei letzteren wird es dann wohl auch mit den Zahlen für den Nutzungsausfall immer schwerer.


 Beispiel: Als durch einen Brand in einem Chemiewerk der Rhein auf hunderten von Km fast tot war, wurde kein Verschulden durch die Firma festgestellt.
 Es gab Entschädigungszahlungen und eine freiwillige Zahlung, von einigen Millionen.
 Schuldig wurden aber zwei Feuerwehrleute gesprochen, weil sie beim Löschen wohl nicht alles richtig machten.|kopfkrat


 In anderen Regionen hätte das der Firma wohl hunderte oder tausende Millionen gekostet, da überlegt man dann wie man lagert oder wie man Brände vermeidet oder wer da löscht.
 Hier investiert man eher in gute Anwälte, wenn mal was passiert.


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Das Thema mag hier oft vielen Lesern völlig entgleist erscheinen.
Ich denke genau das ist aber im Einzelfall gar nicht so falsch.
Denn es zeigt die Vielseitigkeit der menschlichen Gedanken und Beweggründe.
Bei einer Abstimmung, oder einem Gespräch würde man sich einig sein, das so etwas nicht passieren darf.
Aber schon bei der Bestrafung, oder zukünftigen Vermeidung, wird man sich nicht einig sein.

Wir wundern uns oft das Andere uns nicht verstehen oder über etwas völlig anders denken.
Die Menschen sind alle unterschiedlich, haben unterschiedliches Wissen und Erfahrungen gemacht, setzen andere Prioritäten, sind egoistisch oder haben Gemeinsinn.
Niemand ist wirklich umfassend informiert oder ist intelligent genug die einzige Wahrheit zu wissen.
Das Einzige was da hilft, ist der ehrliche umfangreiche Austausch. 

Wer die Wahrheit schon kennt und über die Anderen eher nur lacht, ist meist der wahre Dumme.

Wir werden also in diesem Fall auch weiter Fische, Gewässer und Umweltprobleme in den Blick der Öffentlichkeit rücken müssen.
Denn die Mehrheit der Menschen hat hier kein Wissen.
Das Dümmste was wir machen können ist Naturschutzarbeit heimlich selbst zu machen und dann wenn so ein Unfall passiert, an der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung zu verzweifeln. 

Ein Unfall hört sich so einmalig an...
Aber so ein Vorfall ist eben nicht selten.
Faktenlage dieser Umweltenergie.
Im Umfeld vieler Anlagen wurden in Ableitern Probleme mit Abwässern festgestellt, ohne das des zum Unglück kam.
Es ist eher der Normalfall als die Ausnahme.
Die Pflanzenmasse wird erzeugt auf meist überdüngten Monokulturen wo einst Wiesen waren, oft mit Hilfe von giftigen Spritzmitteln.

Dünger und Spritzmittel, gelangen nun vermehrt in Oberflächengewässer oder in das Grundwasser.
Aber auch solche "seltenen" Unfälle sind eben nicht selten.
Sie sind eher häufig genug, um den Menschen vor Ort den Mut zu nehmen etwas für den Artenerhalt im Sinne vom Umweltschutzgedanken zu machen.
Das sind halt die Freiwilligen, die das machen, was eigentlich Aufgabe des Staates wäre und die nun vermehrt aufgeben.
Diese traurigen Vorfälle will Niemand, was nicht bedeutet das man wirklich gewillt ist sicherzustellen, das sie auch tatsächlich vermieden werden.
So ist es die Menge der Anlagen, die den traurigen Unglücksfall nun zum Normalfall macht, weil es über die Jahre halt immer mal einen Unfall gibt.

Die Energiewende ist vor allem ein großes Geschäft, durch höhere Strompreise der Kleinkunden bezahlt, aber bei weitem nicht immer sinnvoll im Sinne des Umweltschutzes.
Viele dieser "Umweltregelungen" sind super Geschäftsfelder geworden, aber ohne das sie auch sinnvoll wären.
So ist das eben wenn man Dinge durch Subventionen und Gesetze fördert und Andere da gierig zugreifen und das in eigener Sache in die Hand nehmen.
Aber dem Umweltschutz wurde der Wind aus den Segeln genommen und viele Menschen empfinden Umweltschutz nun für bedrohlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Die Energiewende ist vor allem ein großes Geschäft, durch höhere Strompreise der Kleinkunden bezahlt, aber bei weitem nicht immer sinnvoll im Sinne des Umweltschutzes.
> Viele dieser "Umweltregelungen" sind super Geschäftsfelder geworden, aber ohne das sie auch sinnvoll wären.
> So ist das eben wenn man Dinge durch Subventionen und Gesetze fördert und Andere da gierig zugreifen und das in eigener Sache in die Hand nehmen.
> Aber dem Umweltschutz wurde der Wind aus den Segeln genommen *und viele Menschen empfinden Umweltschutz nun für bedrohlic*h.


Das stimmt ja auch faktisch!
Denn der "Umweltschutz" der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND; Greenpeace Enegry, PETA etc., sowie deren willfährigen parlamentarischen Armes, der GRÜNEN, IST REAL bedrohlich für Umwelt UND Gesellschaft.

Für mich persönlicher gefährlicher als AKWs, weil die wenigstens kontrolliert werden!

Während man diese "grüne Schützerindustrie" unkontrolliert und wild Gesellschaft umformen und Landschaft, Landwirtschaft und Natur verwüsten lässt zur Subventionsumleitung von arm nach reich OHNE jede Kontrolle - weil das sind ja die "Guten"....

Und Biogas und Wasserkraft sind dann noch vergleichsweise harmlos zum ebenfalls schwachsinnigen Biodiesel, der aber weniger bei uns als in Übersee im Namen den Umweltschutzes  sinnlos Urwälder zerstört. 



*Hier aber im Thema *sind die Folgen von Biogas, Wasserkraft  und anderen "ökologischen" Errungenschaften der Ökomafia für uns als Angler eben direkter spürbar und sollten daher auch immer aufgezeigt und der Finger immer wieder in die grün-eiternde Wunde gelegt werden, um diese Ökowahnen zu enttarnen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> RuhrfischerPG schrieb:
> 
> 
> > War da nicht auch mal was mit in derartigen Anlagen verökologisierten Fischen?
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das Einzige was da hilft, ist der ehrliche umfangreiche Austausch.



So "ehrlich" wie.. 

Trittins Märchestunde "Kostet den Verbraucher nicht mehr als 'ne Kugel Eis..." 

Wirklichkeit:
https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/arti...die-Buerger-520-000-000-000-Euro-erstmal.html

Biosprit 

Grüner/Öko Strom 

Jede Werbeaussage zu einer 0.95 € Packung Butterkeksen wird misstrauischer beäugt, als die offensichtliche Lügerei zur  Energiepolitik und deren Folgen.

Aber wen kümmert von den dafür Verantwortlichen schon ein toter Fluss, wenns doch um das gute Endziel geht.. 

Am dt. Wesen...kann man momentan echt verzweifeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Am dt. Wesen...kann man momentan echt verzweifeln.


am kotz-, gift-, neid- schimmel- und verwesungsgrünen Wesen, nicht am deutschen..

Abzüglich der Nichtwähler haben die GRÜNEN als parlamentarischer Arm der spendensammelnden Schüterzindustrie ja deutlich zu viel Einfluss mit ihren paar % bei der Bundestagswahl und stehen definitiv nicht für eine solide Mehrheit - vielleicht für eine von ihnen vorübergehend getäuschte....


*Hier aber im Thema* sind die Folgen von Biogas, Wasserkraft und anderen "ökologischen" Errungenschaften der Ökomafia für uns als Angler eben direkt spürbar und sollten daher auch immer aufgezeigt und der Finger immer wieder in die grün-eiternde Wunde gelegt werden, um diese Ökowahnen zu enttarnen.


----------



## Fruehling (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



bastido schrieb:


> ...denn erstens sind natürlich die Hersteller der Verbrenner am Ende auch die Hersteller der E-Autos.



Nein, siehe Tesla!

Apropos: Mercedes nutzt nicht nur Akkus von Tesla, sondern gleich deren komplette Antriebsstränge.

Die "Herde" der anderen deutschen E-Autohersteller verbaut ausschließlich Akkus von Panasonic und Samsung - soviel zum Thema "Vorsprung durch Technik"! Und das alles, obwohl Förder- und Entwicklungsgelder aus der öffentlichen Hand im zweistelligen Millionenbereich zur Verfügung standen. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Was hat das mit Biogas und dadurch vernichtete Gewässer zu tun, welches die grünen Ökowahnen bei uns als ökologisch sinnvoll empfinden?


----------



## Fruehling (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Das war eine Antwort auf bastidos Posting, weiter nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Fakten sind bei Schützern nicht erwünscht, bastido.
Umso schöner, dass Du es wieder auf den Punkt bringst.

Und für Angler bedeutet dieser giftgrüne Ökowahn eben in D durch Wasserkraft und Biogasanlagen zerstörte Gewässer.

Un das nur für mehr Subventionen für die Ökomafia von den armen Stromzahlern umverteilt..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Hier aber im Thema* sind die Folgen von Biogas, Wasserkraft und anderen "ökologischen" Errungenschaften der Ökomafia für uns als Angler eben direkt spürbar und sollten daher auch immer aufgezeigt und der Finger immer wieder in die grün-eiternde Wunde gelegt werden, um diese Ökowahnen zu enttarnen.



Das ähnelt mir noch mehr Don Quichotes Ritt gegen Windmühlen als üblich. 

Diese sind nämlich durch einem sehr effektiven Hybridantrieb aus Ideologie und Lizenz zum Geld drucken angetrieben. 

Das muss und wird uns erst krachend auf die Füße fallen müssen,bevor die Kritiker wieder ernst genommen werden. 

Apropos Kritiker..den Naturschützenden DAFV....gibts den noch bzw interveniert der wieder nur still mental zu diesem ganzen Wahnsinn? 

Wenn Gewässer vor Anglern geschützt werden sollen, ist er witzigerweise recht schnell auf der Seite der Guten 


*OT*





Fruehling schrieb:


> Nein, siehe Tesla!



Wahrlich vorbildlich der Laden 

http://t3n.de/news/tesla-klagen-loehne-bedingungen-844347/
*OT aus*


----------



## Harrie (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Rechnet mal hoch was nur die Zulieferung (z.B.Mais) zur Biogasanlage an Diesel verschlingt und die Ausbringung.

Kann man wohl ein Bhkw für betreiben.


----------



## UMueller (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Wieder so ein "Unfall" der bestimmt vermeidbar gewesen wäre. Unsere kleinen Fließgewässer gehen so nach und nach den Bach runter und was wird dagegen getan.#c Bei den älteren Biogasanlagen besteht Bestandsschutz heißt kein Schutzwall erforderlich, daß nächste Gewässer liegt natürlich in der Nähe. Warum ist das so ? Alles grob fahrlässig was da geschieht. Da sind bei vorherigen Unfällen Gärreste und Gülle ausgelaufen weil ein simpler Schieber gebrochen war der nicht korrosionssicher konstruiert wurde, der ganze Tank läuft aus und und und ... . Die ständige Bedrohung durch Silagesickerwasser von solchen Anlagen oder die Einträge von Neonics über den Boden. Auch ein Thema. Und das in einem Land wo Gewässerschutz doch einen so großen Stellenwert hat. Das ist doch alles nur noch Heuchelei.
@ Thomas  Den Wildwuchs speziell bei den Biogasanlagen um die es hier geht haben auch andere zu verantworten. Speziell die C Partei und ein S. Gabriel. Da erst gab diesen Boom. Die Betreiber solcher Anlagen sind  großteils keine Ökos. Aber klar ist auch das die grünen die Energiewende unbedingt wollten die ihnen nun aus dem Ruder läuft. Und so wird die Natur halt Opfer bringen müssen um hehre Klimaschutzziele zu erreichen. Das kann man vielen Grünen schon anlasten. Bei Diskussionen kommt dann oft die Atom oder Klimakatastrophe-Keule.


----------



## Fruehling (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Schon dreist, wie einem hier das Wort im Munde rumgedreht wird!

Man kann die Sache übrigens auch vor einem globalen Hintergrund betrachten und sollte das sogar oder ist die grüne Bewegung in den USA z.B. per se besser oder schlechter als die in Europa, resp. Deutschland?

bastido schrieb auch nichts davon, daß er deutsche E-Autohersteller meint, weshalb die pauschale Aussage, daß die Hersteller konventioneller Autos am Ende auch die Hersteller der E-Autos sind, schlicht falsch ist. Ihm ging es dabei wahrscheinlich auch nicht um Vorbildlichkeit, Peter.

Ansonsten besteht Einigkeit in den Aussagen bzgl. der Kostenexternalisierung - kommt man übrigens von alleine drauf, wenn man weiter vorstehende Postings auch liest... 

Ich halte die Subventionspolitik vor allem in Deutschland eben nicht für ein grünes Phänomen, zumal die Grünen lange genug auf Bundesebene nichts mehr zu melden haben, bzw., wie Bernd bereits richtig anmerkte, noch nichts zu melden hatten, als der Wahnsinn der Wasserkraftwerke angeschoben wurde.

Hat man sich jedoch derart auf die Grünenhasserschiene fixiert und in Mengen Textbausteine parat, mag einem das schon deshalb nicht schmecken, weil dieses sich selbst nährende System immer mehr Setzrisse bekommt.

Nochmal eins der sehr passenden Postings hierzu:



geomas schrieb:


> Technische Defekte sind niemals „grün”.
> 
> Von Defekten, Schlamperei, Planungs- oder Wartungsmängeln (jetzt ganz generell, komplett unabhängig von der oben geschilderten Havarie, da will ich absolut nichts unterstellen) betroffen sind und waren Anlagen, Fabriken, Kraftwerke jeder Art.
> 
> ...




Welche Keulen hier immer wieder geschwungen werden, ist doch hinlänglich bekannt, oder? Der dringende Hinweis darauf, was nach heutigem Stand der praktikablen Technik an Alternativen übrig bleibt und was daraus im Störfall erwächst, ist durchaus legitim und sinnvoll, denn wenns dort mal so richtig kracht (vielleicht sogar aus Nahost initiiert), sitzen höchstens noch ein paar Schaben vor den Rechnern und tippen sechsbeinig... |rolleyes

Ansonsten liest man erschreckend wenig über sinnvolle Alternativen zur ach so bösen und angeblich ausschließlich grünen Energiepolitik (Textbausteine, Textbausteine!) dieses Landes. Warum eigentlich ist das so?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Die sinnvollste Alternative hätte m.M.n. eben nicht im übereilten/blinden Aktionismus gelegen.

Damit meine ich die komplette Thematik..von Kraftwerken/Energieerzeugung bis zur Mobilität.

Du kannst sowas nur komplett angehen..inkl.der Betrachtung und Bennenung(!) der Nachteile. 

Und genau das, wurde nicht getan. 

Das ist wie du richtig bemerkst, auch kein reines Grünen Problem..deren Imageproblem liegt halt darin, das sie zu grossen Teilen wie die höchste moralische Instanz faseln..genau sowas nutzt sich mit der Zeit Keulentechnisch ab.

Erst recht, wenn Alternativen entweder schlichtweg nicht vorhanden oder bei Vorhandensein überteuert sind..oder gar in anderen Öko Desastern enden. 

Grob dargestellt. 

Der Gesamtzusammenhang wäre zu politisch und daher nix fürs hiesige Forum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Zudem isses wurscht, ob einer Tesla oder sonst so ein Elektrobehelfsauto fährt.

Wer Tesla fährt mit Strom aus einer umweltsauigen, gewässervernichtenden Biogasanlage oder mit "tierleidfreiem GreenpeaceEnergy-Peta" - Strom ist selber auch nur ne Umweltsau - nur halt ne heuchlerische.


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> am kotz-, gift-, neid- schimmel- und verwesungsgrünen Wesen, nicht am deutschen..
> 
> Abzüglich der Nichtwähler haben die GRÜNEN als parlamentarischer Arm der spendensammelnden Schüterzindustrie ja deutlich zu viel Einfluss...
> 
> *Hier aber im Thema* sind die Folgen von Biogas, Wasserkraft und anderen "ökologischen" Errungenschaften der Ökomafia für uns als Angler eben direkt spürbar und sollten daher auch immer aufgezeigt und der Finger immer wieder in die grün-eiternde Wunde gelegt werden, um diese Ökowahnen zu enttarnen.


 
 Die Grünen sind  nur eine Kleinpartei, die wie alle anderen Parteien auch, dem Lobbyismus ausgeliefert sind oder wurden.
 Auch wenn wir wählen, erscheint mir Lobbyismus und nicht Demokratie das deutsche politische System zu sein.
 Die einstigen Umweltgedanken der Grünen wurden längst kanalisiert und in oft nun auch wieder in rücksichtslose Geschäftsmodelle verwandelt.
 Es wiederholt sich....wobei egal ist ob Flüsse durch Abwässer der Öko-Industrie oder der Schwerindustrie vergiftet werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Sie machen auch nur Lobbyismus für die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und das erfolgreich (siehe die ganzen Verbots- und Aussperrorgien und wie sie über erneuerbare Energien ihre Kumpels finanzieren.)..

Und daraus resultieren dann u. a. gewässervernichtende Biogas-
 und fischschreddernde Wasserkraftanlagen und der "tierleidfreie" Heuchelstrom von Greenpeace und PETA zusammen.

Wem das noch nicht reicht..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

nur im direkten Zusammenhang mit Angeln, wie bekannt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ansonsten liest man erschreckend wenig über sinnvolle Alternativen zur ach so bösen und angeblich ausschließlich grünen Energiepolitik (Textbausteine, Textbausteine!) dieses Landes. Warum eigentlich ist das so?



Das hatte ich dir doch schon alles dargelegt. Wasserkraft und Biomasse wären sofort durch Kohle- oder Kernkraft ersetzbar. Und das auf viele Jahrzehnte, ohne die aktuellen Umweltzerstörungen anzurichten. 

Mein Favorit wäre die Kernkraft, weil CO2-neutral (natürlich nicht wirklich, weil bei der Förderung des Brennstoffes massig CO2 freigesetzt wird, das ist aber auch bei PV-Anlagen etc. der Fall) und ohne direkte Umweltzerstörung (auch hier: Natürlich wird Umwelt bei der Förderung der Brennstoffe zerstört, was aber auch für Lithium etc. gilt).

Der Einsatz von Kohle kann auch relativ umweltfreundlich gestaltet werden, wenn man Kohle beispielsweise aus Australien bezieht, wo kein Mensch für die Förderung umgesiedelt werden muss.

Ideologen haben aber beide Technologien in Deutschland auf die schwarze Liste gesetzt, ohne einen Plan für den Ersatz zu haben. Und jetzt ist die Panik groß, weil die Bevölkerung anfängt Fragen zu stellen.

Auf die kommenden 25-30 Jahre gesehen wird man beim steigenden Einsatz von Offshore-Windparks hinsichtlich der Grundlastabsicherung eh nicht um den Aufbau von Puffertechnologien (Stichwort Windgas) oder Gaskraftwerken (wobei wir wieder bei der CO2-Thematik wären) herumkommen.

Niemand soll also sagen, es gäbe keinen Plan für Alternativen. Biogas und Wasserkraft sind in Deutschland jedenfalls nachweislich ein Irrweg.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist die Panik groß, weil die Bevölkerung anfängt Fragen zu stellen.



Ein Teil dieser Antworten, würde die auf Öko konditionierte Bevölkerung verunsichern


----------



## Nordan (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Mal wieder zurück zum Thema:

Hat jemand Infos darüber inwiefern hier "grüne" Organisationen nach so einem Unfall helfend tätig sind?

Oder schaun die alle nur weg weil nur dumme fische gestorben sind?
Stelle mir grad vor was abgehn würd wenn aufgrund eines solchen Ereignisses mal alle Vögel auf zig Kilometer aus dem Bäumen kippen würden|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Arbeiten, so mit der Hand am Arm?

Schützer?

Rhetorische Frage, oder?

Spendensammeln und verbieten, ja.....

Aber sonst...?

und gar "arbeiten"....

Schützer .....

ppffffhhhhhhhh
:q:q:q


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sie machen auch nur Lobbyismus für die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und das erfolgreich (siehe die ganzen Verbots- und Aussperrorgien und wie sie über erneuerbare Energien ihre Kumpels finanzieren.)..
> 
> Und daraus resultieren dann u. a. gewässervernichtende Biogas-
> und fischschreddernde Wasserkraftanlagen und der "tierleidfreie" Heuchelstrom von Greenpeace und PETA zusammen.
> ...


 
 Es gibt halt Menschen die nur Ihre ureigenen Ziele versuchen durchzusetzen.
 oft sind es vernünftige Ziele, die sie aber völlig unvernünftig über jede Andere Betrachtung stellen.
 Ich finde Tierschutz gut und richtig, aber einige Extremisten halten es für unglaublich wichtig.
 Andere wollen Öko-Strom ohne sich Gedanken zu machen welche Auswirkung der dann hat.
 Weitere wollen die Natur schützen, in dem sie die Menschen da aussperren, am liebsten natürlich immer die Anderen.
 Beim Kormoran kann es dann gar nicht genug dieser Vögel geben die Natur soll sich dann selbst regulieren und Probleme will man nicht sehen.
 Es ist immer das Gleiche.
 Lehre einen Dummen eigentlich gute Gedanken und viele werden bald zu Extremisten, weil sie unfähig sind sich selbst Gedanken zu machen oder schlicht rücksichtslos, das machen was Ihnen wichtig erscheint.
 Viele sind Bildungsidioten, die nur blind Lehrmeinungen befolgen ohne mit offenen Augen und Interesse selbst kritisch zu denken.
 Doof das es da dann auch noch Menschen gibt die vorrangig nur ein Ziel haben,.....Geld zu verdienen und Macht zu erlangen.


 Dann gibt es da auch noch Thomas, der immer wieder bei seinen Spenden sammelnden Feinden der Angler landet.
 Nun ja als Ex-Grüner Stammwähler, stehe ich unverändert zu vielen der Ziele, aber nicht zu dem wie es nun fast immer läuft.
 Ich mag sie nicht mehr wählen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich mag sie nicht mehr wählen.


Guter Ansatz als Angler


----------



## Fruehling (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

@Peter
Selbst die lahmarschigste Hausfrau wird spätestens dann richtig flott, wenn der Pott Milch schäumend überkocht, reißt auf dem hastigen Weg zum Herd aber mal eben die halbe Wohnungseinrichtung zu Schrott.

@bastido
Ich teile vollumfänglich deine Meinung. Nur das mit den Autoherstellern war Quatsch. Der Wunsch nach grenzenlosem Wachstum, in Verbindung mit der trügerischen Sicherheit, daß sich das realisieren läßt, ist die Ursache ungezählter Probleme, weltweit. Einen großen Anteil daran haben selbstverständlich solche Experten, aus deren Stall anscheinend auch Naturliebhaber entlaufen ist: Jahrzehntelange Lobbyarbeit vom Feinsten, immer den GAU im Wandschrank, wirkte dieses Machen wie ein gigantischer Bremsklotz für alternative Energiepolitik, die Zeit hat zum Wachsen. Daß solche Brunnenvergifter nun auch wieder CO2-neutrale (Atom)Technologie als das Allheilmittel anbieten wie sauer Bier, bestätigt eindrücklichst, daß aus gehabtem Schaden nichts gelernt wurde - grauenhafte, weil menschheitsbedrohende Katastrophen wie immer billigend rausgerechnet werden!

@Bernd
Ich las vor einer Weile irgendwo, daß deutsche Mandatsträger eigentlich einen Overall tragen müßten, wie das in der Formel 1 schon immer üblich ist. Man hätte dann als Außenstehender die Möglichkeit mit einem Blick abzulesen, wer von wem gesponsort wurde... |supergri

@Naturliebhaber
Spar dir deinen verblendeten Senf, Danke! Allein die Behauptung, daß angeblich Ideologen die Kernkraft auf sogenannte schwarze Listen gesetzt haben, ist schwer erträglich! Schlußendlich waren es deine Gesinnungsgenossen, die Hand in Hand mit Politikvertretern und immer den Blick in die eigene Geldbörse bereits für globale Katastrophen unmenschlichen Ausmaßes gesorgt haben! Daß Du die Atomkraft nunmehr immer noch als was Erstrebenswertes, quasi als ein Allheilmittel anbietest, ist an Realitätsfremde und Dreistigkeit nicht zu toppen! Nein, es waren Vorkommnisse wie die in Fukushima, die dafür sorgten und von vielen Generationen mit ihrer Gesundheit bezahlt werden müssen!
Selbst hunderte hochgegangene oder Leck geschlagene Biogasanlagen sind dagegen Kindergeburtstag mit Rudi Carell, so schlimm wie jeder Einzellfall ganz sicher ist...

@all
Ich sehe Katastrophen, die zur Eröffnung dieses Threads führten immer mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge. Warum das so ist, ist leicht erklärt: Es war eigene Dösigkeit über Jahrzehnte, vielleicht auch die Dösigkeit der Väter, Mütter und Großeltern, die zu dieser Energielethargie führte. Es war dieses urdeutsche Abnicken jedweden Drecks, solange er nur von weit genug oben kam.

Brände wie bei Sandoz oder Kernschmelzen wie in Tschernobyl ebneten einer grünen Bewegung den Weg, die wie ein Welpe am Bein des Wählers kratzte und selbstverständlich erhört wurde, wen wundert's wirklich?

Gestartet sind sie gut! Der Rhein und die Ruhr, um nur zwei Beispiele zu nennen, haben Bärbel Höhn als ehemaliger NRW-Umweltministerin viel zu verdanken, was leider allzu oft vergessen wird.

Was anschließend kam war klar, denn wer Pionierarbeit leistet, macht gravierende Fehler - sicherlich auch kein ausschließlich grüner Zusammenhang. Daß sich die Grünen irgendwann dem Lobbyismus und einer aus meiner Sicht völlig verfehlten, weil nicht nachhaltigen Energiepolitik beugten, sollte man ihnen anlasten, weil es auch Ausdruck ihrer längst gewachsenen, eigenen Machtgeilheit war. Was man dabei allerdings oft völlig ausblendet, ist der Blick auf die wahren Entscheidungsträger, denn eins ist unbestritten: Wenn Wahlergebnisse (auch auf Bundesebene) für die Grünen zweistellig waren, waren sie bereits extrem gut - BW mal außen vor gelassen. Ihr Hebel war also immer schon eher klein anstatt so groß, wie er hier oft dargestellt wird.

Die o.g. Bärbel Höhn wurde seinerzeit von CDU und FDP als "personalisiertes Investitionshindernis" bezeichnet, lese ich gerade. Alles klar?

Nochmal @bastido
"Die Chance, daß wir noch einmal mit einem blauen Auge davonkommen, stehen schlecht. Unsere Gesellschaft gleicht einem Menschen, der ahnungslos in einem Minenfeld umherirrt und sich dabei um seine Altersrente Sorgen macht."
(Hoimar von Ditfurth)


----------



## Double2004 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

@Fruehling: Klasse Beiträge von dir!#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



			
				Fruehling;4726503Daß Du die Atomkraft nunmehr immer noch als was Erstrebenswertes schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...dern-neubau-von-atomkraftwerken-a-684040.html
> 
> #h
> 
> Die Physik ist übrigens gnadenlos und wird dafür sorgen, dass einige grüne Männchen noch ganz dumm aus der Wäsche schauen werden, wenn es an die Umsetzung der sog. Energiewende geht. Das wird richtig teuer ... für die Verbraucher.


----------



## Fruehling (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Danke, Double2004 


Für wen war und ist die höchstsubventionierte Atomkraft eigentlich teuer, und für wen wird sie es, wenn's knallt, "Naturliebhaber"?

Übrigens bezeichnend, daß Du einen Spiegel-Artikel aus 2010 für deine obskuren Thesen bemühst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nur im direkten Zusammenhang mit Angeln, wie bekannt.


jajaja, und nachher wieder jammern, wenns ins Offtopic kommt..

immer wieder die gleichen ..



Hier gehts drum, dass Biogas nicht nur Umwelt, Landschaft und Landwirtschaft kaputt macht, sondern Gewässer vernichtet wie ganze Lebensgemeinschaften und Wiederansiedlungsprojekte mit zigtausenden ehrenamtlicher Arbeitsstunden.

Genauso wie Wasserkraft und andere "grüne" Energien.

GANZ REAL!!

HIER UND JETZT!


----------



## Fruehling (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jajaja, und nachher wieder jammern, wenns ins Offtopic kommt..
> 
> immer wieder die gleichen ..
> 
> ...




Wer jammert?

Daß diese Art der Energieerzeugung risikobehaftet ist, ist doch unstrittig und kann nicht der Grund dafür gewesen sein, einen Diskussionsthread zu erstellen.

Ist dir wirklich daran gelegen, daß die hiesigen User lediglich nickend zustimmen und das zum zigsten Male? Oder ging es darum, daß viele zum Ausdruck bringen, daß kein Mensch genau sagen kann, wieviel Zeit die Rekonvalaszenz der betroffenen Gewässer in Anspruch nimmt?

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was Du, außer einer Information über das Unglück, mit solchen Threads bezweckst, wenn diese sich nicht entwickeln dürfen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Für wen war und ist die höchstsubventionierte Atomkraft eigentlich teuer, und für wen wird sie es, wenn's knallt, "Naturliebhaber"?
> 
> Übrigens bezeichnend, daß Du einen Spiegel-Artikel aus 2010 für deine obskuren Thesen bemühst.



Diese Leute denken heute genau noch so wie 2010. Der Artikel ist sehr aktuell.

Und es geht nicht um die Kernkraft. Meinetwegen auch alternativ Kohlekraftwerke, aber bitte nicht mit Kohle gefüttert, für die Dörfer, Flüsse und Wälder weichen müssen.

Dein Statement "dann lieber 100 ausgelaufende Güllesilos" sagt alles über deinen Durchblick, wenn man weiß, dass alle aktuell in Deutschland existierenden Biogasanlagen gerade mal 7% des benötigten Stroms  abdecken können. Und da reden wir noch nicht von der Naturzerstörung durch die Monokultur Mais. 

Leute wie du haben ein ganz einfaches Problem: Ihr denkt nicht bis zu Ende, weil das eure Ideologie nicht zulässt. Oder weil euch Wissen fehlt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was Du, außer einer Information über das Unglück, mit solchen Threads bezweckst, wenn diese sich nicht entwickeln dürfen.



Ich finde diesen Thread hervorragend, weil er die Denkmuster von Leuten wie dir komplett bloßstellt: Da kommt Null Substanz, absolut gar nichts. Aber "für Biogasanlagen sein, weil das ja nicht so schlimm ist". 

Ungefähr so tickt vermutlich die Hendricks. Wenig Wissen, aber viel Gefühl im Bauch.


----------



## UMueller (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Daß diese Art der Energieerzeugung risikobehaftet ist, ist doch unstrittig und kann nicht der Grund dafür gewesen sein, einen Diskussionsthread zu erstellen.
> 
> Ist dir wirklich daran gelegen, daß die hiesigen User lediglich nickend zustimmen und das zum zigsten Male? Oder ging es darum, daß viele zum Ausdruck bringen, daß kein Mensch genau sagen kann, wieviel Zeit die Rekonvalaszenz der betroffenen Gewässer in Anspruch nimmt?
> 
> Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was Du, außer einer Information über das Unglück, mit solchen Threads bezweckst, wenn diese sich nicht entwickeln dürfen.



Hallo, ich finde es richtig das Thomas oder jeder andere bei einem Biogasunfall dafür einen Thread eröffnet. Kümmert sich ja sonst keiner. Von DAFV wirste da nichts hören außer die schreiben hier ab.
Nur seine übliche Grünenschelte ist mir zu simpel und kurz gedacht gerade in Bezug auf Biogas. Das haben andere so ausufern lassen. Die Grünen habens sogar noch angeprangert das Biogas so hoch subventioniert wurde. Wenn die CDU den Bauern aber so helfen wollte. Naja. Jetzt ham wa den Schlamassel. Die Anlagen sind nicht auslaufsicher. Die neuen haben einen Schutzwall. Ältere brauchen keinen. Warum eigentlich nicht ? Könnten die Grünen doch bei Koalitionsverhandlungen zur Bedingung machen. Als ernsthafte Verfechter für Umweltschutz wär das doch das mindeste. Das Problem ist ja das diese Anlagen noch viel zu lange so laufen dürfen. Es besteht also Handlungsbedarf. Da wird mühsam versucht die Lebensgrundlagen der Salmoniden wiederherzustellen und da wo das grad gelingt läuft so ne Anlage aus. Das darf doch nicht wahr sein. Da kannste diese ganzen guten Projekte der Angler bald einstampfen, wenn das so weitergeht.


----------



## Fruehling (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Dein Statement "dann lieber 100 ausgelaufende Güllesilos" sagt alles über deinen Durchblick, wenn man weiß, dass alle aktuell in Deutschland existierenden Biogasanlagen gerade mal 7% des benötigten Stroms abdecken können. Und da reden wir noch nicht von der Naturzerstörung durch die Monokultur Mais.
> 
> Leute wie du haben ein ganz einfaches Problem: Ihr denkt nicht bis zu Ende, weil das eure Ideologie nicht zulässt. Oder weil euch Wissen fehlt.



Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus. Wie auch sonst ist es zu erklären, daß Kernkraftbefürworter (öffentlich) gar nicht bis zum Ende denken dürfen, da ihnen ansonsten ihre schwindeligen Thesen in der Luft zerrissen würden.

Oder ist dir jemand bekannt, der den GAU eines Atomkraftwerks innerhalb Europas billigend in Kauf nähme, damit nur ja keine Biogasanlagen mehr laufen - ganz gleich, wie hoch deren Anteil an der Stromerzeugung ist? Vielleicht aber auch jemand, der den Preis einer nuklearen Katastrophe zu zahlen bereit wäre, damit er dann doch in seinem Dorf wohnen bleiben darf, weil kein Tagebau mehr stattfinden muß?

Die traurige Substanz gibt sich diese Technologie ganz alleine, denn Unfälle wie in Sellafield (1957), Harrisburg (1979), Tschernobyl (1986) und Fukushima (2011) haben viele der hier Lesenden miterlebt.

Ich schreibe es der gnadenlosen Ignoranz und Kaltschnäuzigkeit der Protagonisten deines Schlages zu, sich in einem Thread wie diesem überhaupt derart zu Wort zu melden.

Oder böse ausgedrückt: Lieber aus dem Bauch heraus das Richtige, obwohl Fehlerbehaftete und deshalb zu Optimierende tun, als kalt lächelnd über Leichen zu gehen.

Ansonsten bin ich nicht "für" Biogasanlagen, da haste was falsch mitgeschnitten. Ich bin hingegen aus besten Gründen gegen Atomkraft.

Der deutsche Stromexportüberschuß steigt seit vielen Jahren drastisch, die Zahl der laufenden Atomkraftwerke wird kleiner, gut so!

Dieser Thread könnte, wie viele vor ihm, dazu führen, daß Ideen reifen, alternative Energiegewinnung zu optimieren. Mal darüber nachzudenken, daß dringendst ein gesellschaftlicher Umdenkprozeß stattfinden muß, da, außer beim Menschen, nirgends unbegrenztes Wachstum angestrebt wird. Selbst Krebszellen, die solch einen Bauplan in ihren Genen verankert haben, sterben kurze Zeit nachdem ihr Wirt gestorben ist. Die Biologie ist da offensichtlich "schlauer" als die Physik und jede monatäre Allmachtsphantasie zusammen... 

Vielleicht macht sich ja mal jemand die Mühe auszurechnen, wie weit man alternative Energiegewinnung hätte optimieren und (auslauf)sicherer machen können, hätten die gut 200 Milliarden an Atomstromsubventionen zur Verfügung gestanden. Weitere, extreme Kosten für den Rückbau der Atomanlagen und die Endlagerung teils hochradioaktiven Abfalls nicht ansatzweise eingerechnet. Übrigens wird, wie selbstverständlich, der Löwenanteil aus Steuermitteln finanziert! Oder glaubt jemand ernsthaft daran, daß die lächerlichen Rückstellungen der Atomkonzerne dafür ausreichen?

@UMueller
Sehe ich doch auch so und ich finde es auch wichtig und richtig, daß Thomas so handelt! Ich sehe die Entwicklung eines solchen Threads in verschiedene Richtungen, die ja alle mit dem Thema Energiegewinnung zu tun haben, aber ebenfalls als wichtig an. Zumindest aber solange, solange nicht ausschließlich über Lachgaseinspritzung geschrieben wird...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



> Dieser Thread könnte, wie viele vor ihm, dazu führen, daß Ideen reifen, alternative Energiegewinnung zu optimieren.


Hier ist ein Angelforum, wenn Du Energie alternativ gewinnen willst, geh in ein dafür vorgesehenes Forum (Greenpeace Energy, PETA etc..)..

Biogas und Wasserkraft abschalten reicht als Forderung gegen Gewässerzerstörung.

Bei der Energiewende wurde ja auch keine tragfähige Alternative vorgelegt.
Sie wurde dilettantisch durchgezogen.
Und jetzt wundert man sich über dreimal so hohe Preise und zerstörte Landschaften und Gewässer - ok, Schützer und ihre Spendenmafia brauchen das ja nicht, Alternativen vorlegen.
Ihnen nachzuhecheln ist da scheinbar Alternative genug und reicht den dummen Spendern.

Es MUSS kein Angler hier in einem Anglerforum Alternativen für nicht gebrauchte (Menge) und rein subventionsfinanzierte, landschafts-, landwirtschafts- und wirtschaftsschädliche sowie EINDEUTIG Gewässer zerstörende und Lebensgemeinschaften vernichtende "alternativ/schützerisch/grüne" Energie wie Biogas und Wasserkraft aufzeigen!
Es reicht, den Missstand zu benennen und aufzuzeigen sowie die Beseitigung zu fordern.

*Die subventionsabgreifende Ökomafia hat darzustellen, wie sie es schafft, ihre Energie so zu gewinnen, dass NICHT Landschaft, Landwirtschaft, Wirtschaft, Gewässer, Fischbestände und ganze Wiederansiedlungsprojekte zerstört  werden!*

NICHT Angler müssen denen was "aufzeigen als Alternative"!

*Ohne klar aufgezeigte Möglichkeit seitens der Ökomafia des landschaft-, landwirtschaft-, wirtschaftschonenden Umbaus und Betriebes von Biogasanlagen haben ansonsten diese Umwelt-  und Gewässerzerstörenden Anlagen sofort stillgelegt zu werden (unter Verdienstausall für die Bauern aber ohne Subventions/verdienstausgleich für die Ökomafia-Investoren!*

Hier gehts NICHT um alternative Energien oder deren Enwicklung, 

*Hier gehts um Angeln, um Angler und dass man für beides Gewässer mit guten Fischbeständen braucht  -und NICHT Wasserkraft und Biogas!*

Hier gehts drum, dass Biogas nicht nur Umwelt, Landschaft und Landwirtschaft kaputt macht, sondern Gewässer vernichtet wie ganze Lebensgemeinschaften und Wiederansiedlungsprojekte mit zigtausenden ehrenamtlicher Arbeitsstunden.

Genauso wie Wasserkraft und andere "grüne" Energien.

GANZ REAL!!

HIER UND JETZT!


----------



## Fruehling (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Man wird sehen, was stillgelegt zu werden hat. 

Aber nochmal die Frage, wozu ein Diskussionsthread, wenn's eigentlich nur darum geht, einen offensichtlichen Mißstand aufzuzeigen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Genau um diese Missstände öffentlich aufzuzeigen .

Um diese umweltschädliche, zerstörerische Ökomafia mit ihrem Treiben öffentlich zu machen und mit all ihre Verbündeten und Claqueuren aufzuzeigen und anzuprangern.


----------



## Leech (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Und uns predigen sie richtigerweise, wie man mit dem Gewässer umgehen soll bzgl. Versschmutzung usw. - und dann wird alles vollgegüllt.
Bis auf weiteres kann man das Gewässer nur noch nutzen, um Tubifex als Fischfutter abzusammeln.#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

So heuchlerisch dürfen halt nur die spendensammelnden Ökowahnen, die Subventionsmafia sein..

Angler sollen gehorchen oder besser gleich ausgesperrt werden..


----------



## Leech (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

§324 StGB sieht in Absatz 3 explizit Fahrlässigkeit vor.
Ist bekannt ob in dem Zusammenhang gegen die Betreiber ermittelt wird, Thomas?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

mir nicht..

da das "gute, grüne" Energie ist, wird auch wenig passieren..

Googel mal nach dem Unfall an der Jagst, da rennen Vereine jetzt noch versprochener Kohle hinterher und müssen wohl am Ende privatrechtlich klagen.

Auch da schützt die GRÜN/Schwarze Koalition die Ökomafia.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Hier gehts um Angeln, um Angler und dass man für beides Gewässer mit guten Fischbeständen braucht  -und NICHT Wasserkraft und Biogas!*



Löblich aber unsere Interessen als 
Lobbytechnisch doch recht isolierte Einzelgruppe, dürfte da nur ein bedauerliches Schulterzucken zur Folge haben. 

Wenn man diesen "Kampf" rein über die Anglerschiene führen möchte, dürfte der Ausgang bereits feststehen..

Praktisch kannst du das nur als Aktionsbündniss mit allen dafür in Frage kommenden Interessengruppen angehen...vom Prinzip/Aufbau etwa in der Art von Anglerdemo aber eben unter anderem Primäraspekt.

Und auch das hiesse sehr,sehr dicke Bretter bohren... Ausgang dürfte mehr als ungewiss sein. 

Schau dir an, wer da so alles drin hängt..die lassen sich nicht mal eben die Butter vom Brot klauen. 

Hier im Fred werden wir uns nur auskoxxen und austauschen können..befreit kurzfristig das Gemüt(Blutdruck beachten[emoji6]) aber ändert genau 0 an der momentanen und wohl auch zukünftigen Situation...leider.


----------



## oberfranke (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Alles halb so schlimm 
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_u...ne-Guelle-Bruch-im-Biogas-Tank;art680,2789588

http://www.hessenschau.de/panorama/...le-desaster-in-der-weil,weilmuenster-108.html

oder, doch? 
Irgendwas stinkt doch da an/in der Berichterstattung.


 Es gibt zu den Biogasanlagen ne neue Verordnung- Zeit wird`s Bitte den letzten Satz beachten. Wie man eine Versickerung ins Grundwasser vermeiden wird aber nicht erwähnt. 
https://www.umweltgutachter.de/sachverstaendige/awsv


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Alles halb so schlimm
> http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_u...ne-Guelle-Bruch-im-Biogas-Tank;art680,2789588
> 
> http://www.hessenschau.de/panorama/...le-desaster-in-der-weil,weilmuenster-108.html
> ...



Endgeil: Im ersten Artikel wird erläutert, dass es sich um Gärsubstrat handelt und dies kaum stinkt.

Darunter und im zweiten Artikel freut sich ein Typ, dass es in der Lahn kaum nach Gülle riecht und wohl alles nicht so schlimm sei.

Experten bei der Arbeit! |uhoh:


----------



## oberfranke (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

@naturliebhaber und im ersten Artikel letzter Satz 
 "....  Schäden für Menschen schloss er aus, „außer, dass es so stinkt“.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

der gehört da lange genug reingetaucht (natürlich NICHT ersäufen!!), dann gibts auch Schäden an Menschen - so begreifts dann so jemand vielleicht..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



oberfranke schrieb:


> @naturliebhaber und im ersten Artikel letzter Satz
> "....  Schäden für Menschen schloss er aus, „außer, dass es so stinkt“.



Ja, alles äußerst durchdachte Aussagen.


----------



## Fruehling (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ...Hier im Fred werden wir uns nur auskoxxen und austauschen können..befreit kurzfristig das Gemüt(Blutdruck beachten[emoji6]) aber ändert genau 0 an der momentanen und wohl auch zukünftigen Situation...leider.



Langsam verstehe ich... |rolleyes

Darf man das ein leider völlig unkonstruktives Aggressionsabbauprogramm nennen?


----------



## zokker (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Langsam verstehe ich... |rolleyes
> 
> Darf man das ein leider völlig unkonstruktives Aggressionsabbauprogramm nennen?


Ja, der Mob muss beschäftigt sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

so halten wir Schützerfreunde hier, bevor sie wieder irgendwas irgendwo den Anglern verbieten, wenn sie gerade keine Gewässer ruinieren..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Wutbürger light [emoji3] 

Man kann natürlich zu all dem Irrsinn zwecks Beruhigung auf 
Lindenblütentee und Meditation setzen. 

Muss man(n) aber gottlob nicht.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



oberfranke schrieb:


> ".... Schäden für Menschen schloss er aus, „außer, dass es so stinkt“.



 Darum für Viele alles auch gar nicht so schlimm.
 Da sterben halt einige Fisch,.....na und?
Das Zeug ist voll biologisch abbaubar und für Menschen unbedenklich  weiter ist es schon nach Stunden oder Tagen weg und auf dem Weg zum Meer.
 Wer vorher kein Leben im Gewässer sah, wird keine Veränderung wahrnehmen.
 Also ungleich harmlosen als zum Bespiel Quecksilber.
 Wenigstens für Menschen.|uhoh:

 Für Wasserlebewesen ist es wohl umgekehrt, mit einer Quecksilber Anreicherung können sie noch leben, aber so etwas tötet schnell und alles.


----------

